# Doll dosser



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone else want to call me one? While me and my OH who has special diet needs live off £650 a month and I give up normal things like clothes (I walk round in £6 pants), I have not been to a hair dresser since I was 14 years old, I dont go out, my 21st birthday money has all gone on the dogs. So that I can give my dogs EVERYTHING when they need it.

So you tell me who in their right mind would want to live off £650 a month when they have to pay gass, electric, tax and food?

My animals have never missed vet treatment, never missed a vaccine, never missed out on toys every month, they get the best food, they have their monthly medication, they get health tested.

But yeah I am ******* rich arnt I?


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

What business is it of anyones hon  You shouldn't have to explain yourself to anyone on here xxx Tell 'em all to do one and to take a close look at their own lives before stupidly commenting on yours. They know nothing of you xxxxxxxxx

Chin up lovely, keep smiling xxxxxxxxxx :thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Whats brought this on?


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't know what a Doll Dosser is. But don't let people try and put you down. Tell 'em to stick it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

This post brought it on...



Aurelia said:


> You might live in a large property now, but you're only renting. I'm still failing to see how you're doing all of this on benefits either. But that's not really my business, though it does bother me that I'm sat here and work my ass off doing jobs that ANYONE can do if they really wanted to instead of claiming the benefits I could quite easily claim. Along with that it bothers me that you're both obviously in receipt of enough benefits to mean you can afford to live in a massive house, and do all the expensive health testing breeding requires ... I'm paying my taxes like many others, and this bothers me ... am I along with every other tax payer, paying for you to breed and live in luxury? But that is not really any of my business ...


All because of a thread that was suppost to be a happy one.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/139404-our-boy-ever-one-he-pup-pictures.html


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

lifeizsweet said:


> I don't know what a Doll Dosser is. But don't let people try and put you down. Tell 'em to stick it!


Derogatory term used for someone on 'the dole' (claiming jobseekers/other benefits)  You're very dedicated to your dogs Shetlandlover


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

your finances are YOUR business hun, no one elses.

i have been on benefits before when inbetween jobs, doesnt mean im the scum of the earth!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Starlite said:


> your finances are YOUR business hun, no one elses.
> 
> i have been on benefits before when inbetween jobs, doesnt mean im the scum of the earth!


So why is it okay for someone to make you feel like you are scum because you are a full time carer?


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> So why is it okay for someone to make you feel like you are scum because you are a full time carer?


You shouldn't let anyone make you feel like scum  Carers save the government a lot of money and a lot should get more support...


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

shibby said:


> You shouldn't let anyone make you feel like scum  Carers save the government a lot of money and a lot should get more support...


Not according to those who are holier than thou.

I spend all day looking after two adults who tbh are hard work, it aint easy.

I leave my OH ONCE! and he set fire to the kitchen.....

But I am a bad person because I saved up my 21st birthday money to get a puppy.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Not according to those who are holier than thou.
> 
> I spend all day looking after two adults who tbh are hard work, it aint easy.
> 
> ...


 I know it's hard but try not to let it get to you too much, no one but you (and maybe a few friends) knows your situation, so if anyone's judging, they're not judging you on your actual situation, if that makes sense  Your puppy is absolutely gorgeous btw! I missed that thread somehow!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

shibby said:


> I know it's hard but try not to let it get to you too much, no one but you (and maybe a few friends) know your situation, so if anyone's judging, they're not judging you on your actual situation, if that makes sense  Your puppy is absolutely gorgeous btw! I missed that thread somehow!


Thanks.

Tbh its a bit sad that you cant have a nice thread anymore without it being turned into a thread about how much of a **** failure you are...

Getting sick of it tbh..


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

We have lived on benefits and it aint nice! It was the worst time ever for us! We still recieved full housing and council tax benefit while my oh was running his business as things were not going well.. does that mean were scum aswell? Luckily oh has got a job which he likes now and were praying its going to last.
SL just ignore any nasty comments that are said there is no need for them!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

NOBODY has the right to question your reasons, how much money you have, wether you rent or own.
Ignore the lot of them, pathetic jelous poeple who need to get a life and stop picking.
Just because it is a public forum does not give anyone the right to do that.

You clearly love your dogs, even I can see that, you aren't just going to go out and do something that will make Scorcher worse.
Course there is no point in saying right now ''oh I wont have a puppy incase she gets worse or doesnt improve'' or whatever.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

PoisonGirl said:


> NOBODY has the right to question your reasons, how much money you have, wether you rent or own.
> Ignore the lot of them, pathetic jelous poeple who need to get a life and stop picking.
> 
> You clearly love your dogs, even I can see that, you aren't just going to go out and do something that will make Scorcher worse.
> Course there is no point in saying right now ''oh I wont have a puppy incase she gets worse or doesnt improve'' or whatever.


Can you come on the othert hread and repeat that bit please?
:lol:

I am so angry right now.....I feel like I do before I black out. Fan ******* tastic.

Every bit of money I have gotten for my birthday since I was 18 is wrapped up in the dogs.....which I dont mind.


----------



## Nithnell (Aug 22, 2010)

Sounds to me like someone's having a dig without knowing the full facts-just ignore them hun.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Tbh its a bit sad that you cant have a nice thread anymore without it being turned into a thread about how much of a **** failure you are...
> 
> Getting sick of it tbh..


Forgot to add, whichever pup you choose that is  I've noticed some threads take a nosedive lately. I'm sure the advice was well intended, just got a little personal in parts unfortunately.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I have been on the other thread too :lol:

Gorgous puppies I might add... and the best of luck whichever one you end up with. I want them all  
I met my first Sheltie the other day, a lovely sable one


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Just read your linked thread that got your 6 squid pants in a knot!
and wow! that thing flew so far off topic it will need a passport to get back!LOL:lol:
Just remember half of us on here you would probably dislike intensely in real life and call us knobheads behind our backs. Meaning forum life is kinda like the Big Brother house. Just walk away from the thread if it really bugs you!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

PoisonGirl said:


> I have been on the other thread too :lol:
> 
> Gorgous puppies I might add... and the best of luck whichever one you end up with. I want them all
> I met my first Sheltie the other day, a lovely sable one


Thanks.

Its looking like pup 1 is a strong contender...we are hoping he will be a show dog and we can ring him for pup shows.
I really want a blue merle but need a tri as Kai's being nuetered.

Thanks again. *hug*

It just gets my back up because I do the up-most for my dogs.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry really off topic but £6 for a pair of pants  I pay that for a pack of 5!:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Sorry really off topic but £6 for a pair of pants  I pay that for a pack of 5!:lol:


Where from? I aint joking either.....

My dad told me about £70 for some jeans he got I nearly stranggled him.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Where from? I aint joking either.....
> 
> My dad told me about £70 for some jeans he got I nearly stranggled him.


Any supermarket! And anne summers are selling some REALLY nice undies reom £2 a pair!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I was assuming you meant pants like Americans say trousers. Coz if its underpants then you have def been robbed!!LOL


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Sorry really off topic but £6 for a pair of pants  I pay that for a pack of 5!:lol:


I think she ment pants as in tracky bottoms or trousers, not underwear pants :lol:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Sorry really off topic but £6 for a pair of pants  I pay that for a pack of 5!:lol:


I think she means trousers not knickers


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> I think she ment pants as in tracky bottoms or trousers, not underwear pants :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: Hehehe! Crossed wires!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Fleur said:


> I think she means trousers not knickers


 I didnt think english people called trousers pants :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Ew I dont wear trackies.....I may be poor but I have some dignity. :lol:

I mean leggins or however its spelt. I have some jeans that cost £8 too..


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Ew I dont wear trackies.....I may be poor but I have some dignity. :lol:
> 
> I mean leggins or however its spelt. I have some jeans that cost £8 too..


Sod that, Primark all the way! :thumbup:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Your wardrobe sounds like mine :lol:

I bought a £12 pair of jeans from tesco and they came thru at £6 so I went back to get another pair! 
My t-shirts and undies are from primark lol


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Starlite said:


> Sod that, Primark all the way! :thumbup:


I cant stand primark! Everytime i go in there its a mess and i cant shop for what i want in a mess! I love sainsburys jeans tho my oh can only wear jeanes from there.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Just thought littlewoods are doing some fantastic deals atm i have brought a few tops from there this week and they are all fab quality!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Ew I dont wear trackies.....I may be poor but I have some dignity. :lol:
> 
> I mean leggins or however its spelt. I have some jeans that cost £8 too..


hey!!! :lol: I wear trackies, normally for work but they're dead comfy :thumbup:

Would never wear leggins tho, not my style, am currrently sporting skinny jeans tho! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

We are all so bad....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Normally trackie bottoms (if its real cold) or shorts (any other time of year) under my overalls at work...i save money by going commando though!
:thumbup:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> We are all so bad....:lol::lol::lol:


So skint more like.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I got money for xmas... spent some on hammy cage and things, and ordering Dave a few things for his birthday, and getting the dogs a new bed.

The rest got put in my puppy fund tin


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

PoisonGirl said:


> I got money for xmas... spent some on hammy cage and things, and ordering Dave a few things for his birthday, and getting the dogs a new bed.
> 
> The rest got put in my puppy fund tin


I got money for my birthday off my dad, he cane round (uninvited i may add) and gave me a card. When i opened the card a tenner fell out and he said 'im a bit short this week' YEAH right! More like hes giving my brother shead loads for his 18th this month! 
Id rather he had not bothered!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

My christmas money is going bills, and generally staying alive in january. 

I can't even afford £6 for some trousers!! Had the same clothes for atleast 3 years now...

I dream of a day when I can go clothes shopping!


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

I wish I had some willpower. I can't stop buying clothes, shoes etc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

She put this.....tbh odnt they think I want to work?



> Right, you've both taken what I said about benefits at little OTT. I know more than you think about what it's like. I spend most of my life in a chair ... that includes sleeping.
> 
> It's not a competition about who's the most disabled, but I can tell you, as long as your voice works you can get a job. Sometimes I can't even lift my arms, but it doesn't stop me wearing a headset and working my ass off. You can make as many excuses as you like, but if you get down to the nitty gritty nothing would stop you working if you wanted to.
> 
> ...


I would love to be able to buy nice stuff....or stuff in general.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> I would love to be able to buy nice stuff....or stuff in general.


Me too.. I'm worrying about being able to buy food this month...beans on toast for 30 whole days...great!!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> I would love to be able to buy nice stuff....or stuff in general.


Well if you are struggling as much as you say you are why on earth would you want another mouth to feed and yet more vet bills?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

lifeizsweet said:


> Me too.. I'm worrying about being able to buy food this month...beans on toast for 30 whole days...great!!


I know the feeling.

Scorcher once broke into the fridge freezer and ate £100 worth of food...we couldnt replace it. I even tried to eat royal canin to see if it would taste good enough to last me the rest of the month....it tastes horrid. Mind you that was in 2009....maybe it tastes better now? :lol:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> I know the feeling.
> 
> Scorcher once broke into the fridge freezer and ate £100 worth of food...we couldnt replace it. I even tried to eat royal canin to see if it would taste good enough to last me the rest of the month....it tastes horrid. Mind you that was in 2009....maybe it tastes better now? :lol:


I made homemade sausage rolls yesterday.... bramble at 5 this morning. They could of done 2 meals this month!!!! 

He's on dried food and has plenty...don't think i'd like to try it though!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Well if you are struggling as much as you say you are why on earth would you want another mouth to feed and yet more vet bills?


Because we have enough money to afford another dog. I gave up fancy things to replace dog food, vet bills and health tests. One more mouth isnt going to make a difference. As for vet bills all our dogs are insured and I ALWAYS have money side for the excess of all 4 dogs.


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

I just read through the previous thread and think it was really unfair and cruel for those people to jump on you like that  I think some people on here are too quick to judge other people and insult the way they live their lives...when my cat died in November I had previously posted on here asking for advice because she was looking poorly. She died suddenly the next day and when I posted on here was overrun with comments from people who claim themselves to be experts on here blaming Molly's death on the fact I waited two hours to call the vets. Long story but it really upset me...

Just ignore them, I know its hard after whats been said but your life is yours and those who have nothing better to do than question and insult your motives don't belong in it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

From now on I am only going to post useless, meaning less stuff on pf since thats the only crap they dont jump on you for.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

shibby said:


> I wish I had some willpower. I can't stop buying clothes, shoes etc.


Im the same but my downfall is trainers!!

Just bought these... adidas Decade Hi Trainers | Littlewoods.com

Just gotta wait for them to arrive!!


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Err excuse me! I have read though both threads and I am flat out discusted by the way you've been treated. Your a full time carer so that means you ARE working for the money you've been given. Anyone who says otherwise needs a slap around the head  I was a full time carer for a year to both my grandparents who were too ill to care for themselves. It was bloody hard! I had to lift/clean do all house work, dress and shower 2 fully grown adults who couldn't do it for themselves. Some people need a reality check. Being on benifits for being a carer is not sitting on your ass


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

snoopydo said:


> Sorry to say this but... I work Full-Time and I've Never been able to afford a £100.00 worth of food in my Fridge/freezer....


Haha, we get paid 2 weekly...so we get paid thursday and have to buy in food for 2 weeks and usually theres some left over and there was £30 worth of frozen dog food too.

£100 has to last 2 weeks for 2 people who are both fatties.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> Sorry to say this but... I work Full-Time and I've Never been able to afford a £100.00 worth of food in my Fridge/freezer....


Ere exactly :thumbup:

And how are carers carers when they are on PF 24/7.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> Not according to those who are holier than thou.
> 
> I spend all day looking after two adults who tbh are hard work, it aint easy.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone has called you a bad person or has tried to say you are.. I think it was people are trying to say to you.. and I have put on myself.. how you have started two threads that have been about Scorcher and her troubles and from the outside picture it looks like they are things that will need dealing with.. As you say you have started to address the situ...

People only know what you tell them....

And really.. I dont appreciate being called names on Face book and Im pretty sure nobody else who feels they have tried to give you advice does either.. Like I say.. People only know what you have said!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> I know the feeling.
> 
> Scorcher once broke into the fridge freezer and ate £100 worth of food...we couldnt replace it. I even tried to eat royal canin to see if it would taste good enough to last me the rest of the month....it tastes horrid. Mind you that was in 2009....maybe it tastes better now? :lol:


How BIG is your Fridge a £100.00 worth of food.

Never could afford to put THAT much food in my Fridge


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

deb53 said:


> Ere exactly :thumbup:
> 
> And how are carers carers when they are on PF 24/7.


Because my OH has his ps3 to keep him quiet and my mum has bejeweled. 

I aint on here 24/7....just like to keep popping on.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

snoopydo said:


> How BIG is your Fridge a £100.00 worth of food.
> 
> Never could afford to put THAT much food in my Fridge


I dunno how big it is....scott's granddad bought it us 3 years ago. Its lasted well considering it has bite holes in it.

Scott has to eat special food which is usually frozen so we rarely buy fridge items and buy freezer items instead like freefrom fish fingers and freefrom chicken steaks.


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

OMG!

See the New Year has got off to a good start - what is this all about? Pick on shetlandlover day or something?

I work part-time - BY CHOICE - have 2 horses, 2 dogs, 1 cat and 5 guinea pigs and plan to take on a rescue dog or foster one in the near future.

I do not buy clothes, do not have many materialistic things, do not have holidays, don't smoke, drink or take drugs - after my mortgage and bills have been paid - 90% of what little remains goes on my animals.

If shetlandlover is a full time carer - it means she is 'on call' - doesn't mean she can't go on PF when she is in the house!

I will have as many animals as I want providing I can afford them and take proper care of them - and anyone should be able to do the same.

Now no doubt I'll be moaned at for defending SL


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

isnt breeding considered a business ?
so what would the dole think about you getting benefits and dog breeding at the same time ?

Im not having a pop at you hun , not at all ... its just a question that popped into my head reading your thread and I figured if I dont ask i'll never know

By the way , I dont think you're a dosser , its bloody hard work being a carer


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Without wanting to get jumped on at all, I've read both threads, and really can't see anything to take offence at. If you post openly about your personal status, and your future plans about owning animals, showing, breeding etc, people are going to bring to attention some of the financial considerations, and warn you about possibly getting yourself into a sticky situation. In fact I think sometimes, your better *friends* are those who tell you the outright truth rather than keep everything pink and fluffy to avoid any possible upset. 

If, at the end of the day, you don't like someone's opinion, which, to be fair, is posted on open forum, then just ignore it, and don't let it get to you. :thumbup:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> OMG!
> 
> See the New Year has got off to a good start - what is this all about? Pick on shetlandlover day or something?
> 
> ...


Being paid to be a full time carer does not mean being "on call". Being a

carer is hard full time work as Maiisuki has said.

You do not get paid carers allowance for someone being on call.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

If you must know...I am on petforums right now because my mother doesnt need me today.

My little brother is back tomorrow so I have to go and look after him (he is autistic 11 years old and is in nappies and cant talk) so my mum gave me the day off.....when I am looking after her I can come on here whenever I like because she goes on her computer too.

I am off to Manchester hospital next weekw ith her to, so yeah.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh for crying out loud that's enough!!!!!
Nobody should be criticising anyone here. This place should be about making friends and having a laugh and supporting each other. There's enough nastiness and name calling in the real world without bringing it on here aswell.
PLEASE can we have a happy new year on pf and just enjoy each others company?


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Being paid to be a full time carer does not mean being "on call". Being a
> 
> carer is hard full time work as Maiisuki has said.
> 
> You do not get paid carers allowance for someone being on call.


EXCUSE ME! I was referring to the comment that someone had previously made asking how SL could be a full time carer but be on PF 24/7 - it was IN NO WAY meant offensively to carers!

Please read the whole thread before you slag me off


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> How BIG is your Fridge a £100.00 worth of food.
> 
> Never could afford to put THAT much food in my Fridge


Seriously how much do you buy in then working it out 100 for two people for 2 weeks equals £1.70 per meal not really enough when it costs £1.40 for just 1 box of my fish fingers and almost £3 for a bag of chips then there's drinks and stuff.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

SC7639 said:


> Seriously how much do you buy in then working it out 100 for two people for 2 weeks equals £1.70 per meal not really enough when it costs £1.40 for just 1 box of my fish fingers and almost £3 for a bag of chips then there's drinks and stuff.


Gawd where do you buy you chips..

I have two children and me.. I probably spend about £40.00 a week on food for us.. give or take a tenner.. I couldn't afford a fridge big enough to hold a £100 quid worth of food.. A bag of chips round here is about £1.10...


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Ere exactly :thumbup:
> 
> And how are carers carers when they are on PF 24/7.


She's caring for me and i'm on PF too sat right next to her, when i need help with things she's here for me but why can't she be on her laptop when i don't need her?


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Being paid to be a full time carer does not mean being "on call". Being a
> 
> carer is hard full time work as Maiisuki has said.
> 
> You do not get paid carers allowance for someone being on call.


Erm Deb53 - it was YOU who questioned how SL could be a carer and on PF 24/7 - then you say here that being a carer is full time work!

Make your mind up.

I was NOT criticising SL at all - I couldn't do what they do.

Anyway I am off - had enough bad vibes for day 1


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> EXCUSE ME! I was referring to the comment that someone had previously made asking how SL could be a full time carer but be on PF 24/7 - it was IN NO WAY meant offensively to carers!
> 
> Please read the whole thread before you slag me off


How was that slagging you off?

I have read the whole thread and yes it was me who said 24/7 so before you start the shouting maybe you should take heed of your comments


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

And whoever said.....I dont actually get paid. I dont get carers allowance or anything like that.


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Gawd where do you buy you chips..
> 
> I have two children and me.. I probably spend about £40.00 a week on food for us.. give or take a tenner.. I couldn't afford a fridge big enough to hold a £100 quid worth of food.. A bag of chips round here is about £1.10...


Yes but i can't buy the usual cheep food and i buy them at asda and it's mcain oven chips and fish fingers

I can't afford to get anything else to eat other then the chickens we buy and thats my food for mostly the rest of my life.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Erm Deb53 - it was YOU who questioned how SL could be a carer and on PF 24/7 - then you say here that being a carer is full time work!
> 
> Make your mind up.
> 
> ...


If you stopped shouting then maybe you would read it right ......

a carers job is full time caring for someone, not "being on call" as you posted....hence not having time to get a job as has been previously said by another poster.

I'm sure many "carers" would love to be caring by just being on call 

Anyhow I think SL has just explained.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

SC7639 said:


> Yes but i can't buy the usual cheep food and i buy them at asda and it's mcain oven chips and fish fingers
> 
> I can't afford to get anything else to eat other then the chickens we buy and thats my food for mostly the rest of my life.


I dont buy cheap food.. I buy what is best for me and my children.. i wont let them live on [email protected], Why dont you buy a bag of potatoes and make your own.. a very healthy cheap way of doing it...

Oh I work for Asda.. know all the ranges..


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

deb53 said:


> If you stopped shouting then maybe you would read it right ......
> 
> a carers job is full time caring for someone, not "being on call" as you posted....hence not having time to get a job as has been previously said by another poster.
> 
> ...


I meant being there 24/7 whatever they are doing - I wasn't the one suggesting they were spending 24/ on PF as you were. I used the wrong terminology saying 'on call' but couldnt think of any other way of describing it. Your initial comment made it sound that SL was not 'caring' as she was on here all the time.

Perhaps both of us misinterpreted? I apologise if I got it wrong.

No offence was meant. (to anyone!)


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

SC7639 said:


> Yes but i can't buy the usual cheep food and i buy them at asda and it's mcain oven chips and fish fingers
> 
> I can't afford to get anything else to eat other then the chickens we buy and thats my food for mostly the rest of my life.


Please don't think i'm having a dig at you! But by special food I thought it meant that you had special dietary requirements? How is mcain chips and fishfingers a special dietary requirement??? And just because it's a more expensive make doesn't mean to say it's any better for you than cheaper brands! A lot of branded companies also make the value ranges.

Like Hayley said, big bag of spuds, cheap as hell! Make ya own wedges? chips, jackets and mash?? Got to better for you than frozen chips, regardless of the brand


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> I dont buy cheap food.. I buy what is best for me and my children.. i wont let them live on [email protected], Why dont you buy a bag of potatoes and make your own.. a very healthy cheap way of doing it...
> 
> Oh I work for Asda.. know all the ranges..


I will probably burn myself... as i burned all of my right hand making a fried egg.

I'm not saying you buy cheap stuff just that i can't due to my allergies. It's not like i buy loads of nice food as i can't.

Also £1.7 x 14 (which is 1 meal a day for 2 weeks) then x 2(two meals a day) then x 2(for two people) = £95.5 (how much we live on for two weeks)

That's not even including drinks and cleaning supplies which usually comes out of that money too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> Please don't think i'm having a dig at you! But by special food I thought it meant that you had special dietary requirements? How is mcain chips and fishfingers a special dietary requirement??? And just because it's a more expensive make doesn't mean to say it's any better for you than cheaper brands! A lot of branded companies also make the value ranges.
> 
> Like Hayley said, big bag of spuds, cheap as hell! Make ya own wedges? chips, jackets and mash?? Got to better for you than frozen chips, regardless of the brand


The chips are the gluten, dairy and soya free chips as are the fish fingers. 
He is allgergic to gluten, dairy and soya as well as some others.


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> Please don't think i'm having a dig at you! But by special food I thought it meant that you had special dietary requirements? How is mcain chips and fishfingers a special dietary requirement??? And just because it's a more expensive make doesn't mean to say it's any better for you than cheaper brands! A lot of branded companies also make the value ranges.
> 
> Like Hayley said, big bag of spuds, cheap as hell! Make ya own wedges? chips, jackets and mash?? Got to better for you than frozen chips, regardless of the brand


Yes but i can't eat most of the specialist foods as it either contains dairy or soya. The fish fingers are special glutain free fish fingers as i am ceoliac. Mcain Oven chips are the only ones i can eat other then Mcain micro chips but thats even more expensive per meal.

Like i said if i fried stuff I'd probably burn myself and shetlandlover doesn't like frying as her uncle lost his life in a chip pan fire so she refuses to have one as i set house on fire cooking bacon.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

SC7639 said:


> I will probably burn myself... as i burned all of my right hand making a fried egg.
> 
> I'm not saying you buy cheap stuff just that i can't due to my allergies. It's not like i buy loads of nice food as i can't.
> 
> ...


3 of us in our house.. I have two fussy kids and a fussy me... If I make a meal you generally make say spag bol for four.. I freeze whats left and have it another day.. as for casseroles and all sorts of other foods I eat.. And I wouldn't know what nice food is.. to my kids that would be hot dogs.. I dont buy em cause they aint filling and are full of [email protected] I wouldn't do a full shop at asda..Costs too much.. And I couldn't afford to have it delivered.. I go Farmfoods to get me frozen stuff.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

SC7639 said:


> Seriously how much do you buy in then working it out 100 for two people for 2 weeks equals £1.70 per meal not really enough when it costs £1.40 for just 1 box of my fish fingers and almost £3 for a bag of chips then there's drinks and stuff.


I mean't All in one Go....But then She did say Fridge/Freezer Can't imagine the Dog eating Frozen food so the £100.00 of Food must have just been in the Fridge...

I Make my own Chips, Pie's, Stews, Spag Bol, Chilli etc I do think it works out cheaper/Healthier AND you know whats gone in them 

BTW I was not having a go ( Just wondered how big the fridge was and wrote my thoughts down)

Like someone said when reading various Threads you can only comment on what has previously been mentioned.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Thanks guys, I understand now


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

SC7639 said:


> Yes but i can't eat most of the specialist foods as it either contains dairy or soya. The fish fingers are special glutain free fish fingers as i am ceoliac. Mcain Oven chips are the only ones i can eat other then Mcain micro chips but thats even more expensive per meal.
> 
> Like i said if i fried stuff I'd probably burn myself and shetlandlover doesn't like frying as her uncle lost his life in a chip pan fire so she refuses to have one as i set house on fire cooking bacon.


You not heard of a deep fat fryer? They were made with safety in mind.. 
And can't you make your own gluten free fish fingers.. I bet you would get well more for your money..


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I honestly can not believe why so many people would give a toss about how much someone spends on a meal or what they eat or how much they spend on each meal. 

Oh btw doing big shops is usually cheaper as it means you dont go shopping all the time and are less likely to soend money on crap.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MissShelley said:


> Thanks guys, I understand now


Im not sur eI do.. I know people with special dietary requirements.. And the ones I know thinkit is far cheaper to make you own foods....


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

harley bear said:


> I honestly can not believe why so many people would give a toss about how much someone spends on a meal or what they eat or how much they spend on each meal.
> 
> Oh btw doing big shops is usually cheaper as it means you dont go shopping all the time and are less likely to soend money on crap.


TBO I was a bit shocked a bag of chips could cost £3.00 when you can buy a bag of spuds and produce all sorts of deliche foods out of it..


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Dont let anyone get to you, its your life and its upto you how many dogs you wish to own/care for. From all the pics ive seen all your dogs look happy and healthy.


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> 3 of us in our house.. I have two fussy kids and a fussy me... If I make a meal you generally make say spag bol for four.. I freeze whats left and have it another day.. as for casseroles and all sorts of other foods I eat.. And I wouldn't know what nice food is.. to my kids that would be hot dogs.. I dont buy em cause they aint filling and are full of [email protected] I wouldn't do a full shop at asda..Costs too much.. And I couldn't afford to have it delivered.. I go Farmfoods to get me frozen stuff.


I can't eat at farm foods so that's out of the question and we can't get their either as we don't have a car. Also if i want spag bol i have to buy specialist Spaghetti that you have to go to sainsburys for and that costs like £4 for a box then there's the sauce.

It's not like i can eat from somewhere cheap i wish i could i would have much more to eat even if it is cheap.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> TBO I was a bit shocked a bag of chips could cost £3.00 when you can buy a bag of spuds and produce all sorts of deliche foods out of it..


A bag of chips in asda (correct me if im wrong) is aprox £2.48 depending what offers are on.

I know where your coming from but if the guy cant cook without getting hurt i wouldnt advise anyone to use a deep fat fryer!


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> I mean't All in one Go....But then She did say Fridge/Freezer Can't imagine the Dog eating Frozen food so the £100.00 of Food must have just been in the Fridge...
> 
> I Make my own Chips, Pie's, Stews, Spag Bol, Chilli etc I do think it works out cheaper/Healthier AND you know whats gone in them
> 
> ...


No she did eat out of the freezer the packaging and all. Then when eaten through that she went to the fridge ate cream, veg and a full chicken to start.


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

harley bear said:


> I honestly can not believe why so many people would give a toss about how much someone spends on a meal or what they eat or how much they spend on each meal.
> 
> Oh btw doing big shops is usually cheaper as it means you dont go shopping all the time and are less likely to soend money on crap.


Exactly i mean wtf why do you all care so much on how much we spend on food lol's


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

I can easily spend £100 a fortnight on our shopping for us two. We buy free range and local produce and it mounts up. My friend can only buy gluten free and it can be very expensive, if you're savvy you could probably get it cheaper but he's ok buying what he does.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

shibby said:


> I can easily spend £100 a fortnight on our shopping for us two. We buy free range and local produce and it mounts up. My friend can only buy gluten free and it can be very expensive.


Exactly any meat we buy is from the butchers as it does work out cheaper.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

SC7639 said:


> I can't eat at farm foods so that's out of the question and we can't get their either as we don't have a car. Also if i want spag bol i have to buy specialist Spaghetti that you have to go to sainsburys for and that costs like £4 for a box then there's the sauce.
> 
> It's not like i can eat from somewhere cheap i wish i could i would have much more to eat even if it is cheap.


Have a look at this.. cheaper gluten free pasta etc..

You see I have friends who are carers.. and a carers for a wide range of people from downs, ms, me... and the list goes on.. So I know what kind of work is involved. But I also know a lot of these people have specialised diets and there is always somewhere cheaper than your local supermarket to buy these foods..


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Im not sur eI do.. I know people with special dietary requirements.. And the ones I know thinkit is far cheaper to make you own foods....


Good for them if they have the time and energy to do so remember i don't just have ceoliac, i'm allergic to wheat, rye, barly, oats, dairy(lactose), soya, lemon, melon, olive and inollerant to fruit sugar and yeast.

You'd never imagine how much of that list is in foods.

Then you've got to remember i'm not just going to eat anything out there, i have to actually like the taste.


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Have a look at this.. cheaper gluten free pasta etc..
> 
> You see I have friends who are carers.. and a carers for a wide range of people from downs, ms, me... and the list goes on.. So I know what kind of work is involved. But I also know a lot of these people have specialised diets and there is always somewhere cheaper than your local supermarket to buy these foods..


Yes welll for a box of pasta that i can eat and that i actually like the taste off it costs off their website £4 odd now that's not cheap.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> TBO I was a bit shocked a bag of chips could cost £3.00 when you can buy a bag of spuds and produce all sorts of deliche foods out of it..


And Me you can buy A Sack of Suds for £3.50 ish...


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Get some cooking lessons 

then the £3 bag of chips (which are from what i can see from the ingredients the same as asda £2 for 2 bag chips they actually say Coeliac Uk Registration No Cuk-r-001


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> And Me you can buy A Sack of Suds for £3.50 ish...


Ok i'll buy the spuds then one of you can come and cook for me


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I think this thread has lost it.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

snoopydo said:


> And Me you can buy A Sack of Suds for £3.50 ish...


I am now drooling.. mash potatoe.. jacket spuds.. mmmm roasties.... All sorts of hashes.. spicey wedges.. fritters.... yummy.. I use loads of spuds..lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

SC7639 said:


> Ok i'll buy the spuds then one of you can come and cook for me


You know what.. I cook for others all the time. My nan has worked all her life.. we can't afford carers for her.. we all cook for my nan then drive the meals over.. today my sis and her fella cooked a lovely roast for my nan.. I made my own and carted it over and joined them..

get your carer to cook for you!


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Daynna said:


> Get some cooking lessons
> 
> then the £3 bag of chips (which are from what i can see from the ingredients the same as asda £2 for 2 bag chips they actually say Coeliac Uk Registration No Cuk-r-001


I'm guessing you've never had M.E then?

By the time he made all these specialist foods he would have no energy left to eat it! It's must easier to have something ready made that just needs stuck in a microwave because when you have ME every single little bit of energy counts trust me!!

Just like whoever said you can work aslong as you can talk. Not the case when you have the jaw problems related to the likes of ME and it's too painful to talk, you are unable to write due to the pain and your energy disapears in minutes just trying to concentrate on something.

I think you need to have experianced the illness SC has before saying 'make your own food' because it's not simple as that.

Luckily I'm nearly better and going to start working in the new year but when I was bad I had to be followed around because I'd do things like forgetting to turn the hair straightners off or getting up in my sleep making sandwiches with a sharp knife.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

CheekoAndCo said:


> I'm guessing you've never had M.E then?
> 
> By the time he made all these specialist foods he would have no energy left to eat it! It's must easier to have something ready made that just needs stuck in a microwave because when you have ME every single little bit of energy counts trust me!!
> 
> ...


Hun he has a carer to do the cooking.. And here is something I suggested to me mate.. and she is just purely lazy.. when ya do the shop.. make as many foods up as you can then freeze into little tubs so they are ready to go in the micro when ya hungry..


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> I'm guessing you've never had M.E then?
> 
> By the time he made all these specialist foods he would have no energy left to eat it! It's must easier to have something ready made that just needs stuck in a microwave because when you have ME every single little bit of energy counts trust me!!
> 
> ...


Ok, without wishing to sound ignorant, what's the difference between preparing your own chips, using spuds, that are cheap and cheerful (do McCain really extract the gluten from their chips). You wash them, use a sharp knife to chop into chip shapes, whack the oven up full, cover with oil in a baking tray, toss them around to coat, and bang 'em in.

You buy a bag of chips, you use something sharp to open the bag, you put them on a tray, bang em in the oven to cook, or deep fat fry.

You are open to injury with both those options and they are both pretty much straight forward


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

SL if you are a carer then why do you not get carer's allowance?
Carer's Allowance - introduction : Directgov - Caring for someone


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

didnt just say him did i  

i do know about ME actually i know how even getting out of bed can be a struggle even if you can, i also know that your are meant to push yourself to do something every day so please dont assume anything


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

lauren001 said:


> SL if you are a carer then why do you not get carer's allowance?
> Carer's Allowance - introduction : Directgov - Caring for someone


I dont get carers allowance because the government dont see M.E as a illness so he doesnt work due to dyspraxia (however its spelt) and my mother has just put in for me as her carer so we need to wait for her carers papers as mum's just been told about 2 weeks ago that shes never going to get better.

*Also I refuse to have a chip pan fryer in my house they are dangerous.*

I do cook for him, stir fry, chicken, casarole's but he needs food that he can pop in the oven while I am busy with my mum or busy with the dogs as he needs to eat ever 2 hours because he doesnt get energy from food.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> I dont get carers allowance because the government dont see M.E as a illness so he doesnt work due to dyspraxia (however its spelt) and my mother has just put in for me as her carer so we need to wait for her carers papers as mum's just been told about 2 weeks ago that shes never going to get better.
> 
> *Also I refuse to have a chip pan fryer in my house they are dangerous.*
> 
> I do cook for him, stir fry, chicken, casarole's but he needs food that he can pop in the oven while I am busy with my mum or busy with the dogs as he needs to eat ever 2 hours because he doesnt get energy from food.


Emma do you mean a chip pan.. or a deep fat fryer...


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> I dont get carers allowance because the government dont see M.E as a illness so he doesnt work due to dyspraxia (however its spelt) and my mother has just put in for me as her carer so we need to wait for her carers papers as mum's just been told about 2 weeks ago that shes never going to get better.
> 
> *Also I refuse to have a chip pan fryer in my house they are dangerous.*
> 
> I do cook for him, stir fry, chicken, casarole's but he needs food that he can pop in the oven while I am busy with my mum or busy with the dogs as he needs to eat ever 2 hours because he doesnt get energy from food.


Dyspraxia Foundation - Living with Dyspraxia

Dyspraxia in the Workplace


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Emma do you mean a chip pan.. or a deep fat fryer...


Chip pan....but I dont trust either tbh.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

I dunno how you still have the patience to explain yourself hun, the fact is most (not all) think those on benefits are dossers and scum.

I remember replying to a thread recently. I explained about my mums situation as she is on benefits and the attitude was basically "well she still shouldnt be claiming she should work!" 

Cant please em all


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

this is laughable...why the hell you have to justify 

1)how many dogs you want or can care for
2)how much you spend on food
3) your families' health issues

is completely beyond me.

SL, don't feel you have to justify yourself. Some people on here have behaved terribly and I feel that it has been completely uncalled for.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

lauren001 said:


> Dyspraxia Foundation - Living with Dyspraxia


Thanks, but he gets low rate care component for Dysprxia which means we are not able to get carers allowance.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Starlite said:


> I dunno how you still have the patience to explain yourself hun, the fact is most (not all) think those on benefits are dossers and scum.
> 
> I remember replying to a thread recently. I explained about my mums situation as she is on benefits and the attitude was basically "well she still shouldnt be claiming she should work!"
> 
> Cant please em all


Wait til they hear people in my situation are allowed to claim full benefits aswell as earn £96 a week for a year without any money getting taken off to make sure they are well enough for work


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Starlite said:


> I dunno how you still have the patience to explain yourself hun, the fact is most (not all) think those on benefits are dossers and scum.
> 
> I remember replying to a thread recently. I explained about my mums situation as she is on benefits and the attitude was basically "well she still shouldnt be claiming she should work!"
> 
> Cant please em all


I haven't got any probs with people on benefits.. I always look for away to help people as in.. can we find a cheaper way of cooking or preparing or buying something


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

CheekoAndCo said:


> I'm guessing you've never had M.E then?
> 
> By the time he made all these specialist foods he would have no energy left to eat it! It's must easier to have something ready made that just needs stuck in a microwave because when you have ME every single little bit of energy counts trust me!!
> 
> ...


Thanks 

i've had ME since i was about 7 years old.

It's not like i could not go to school so i was off school for like months at a time because of it not like i've just decided i can't work because of this.

You guys need something better to do than suggest ways i can't do things.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> Chip pan....but I dont trust either tbh.


well just incase you dont know.. but Im sure you do..  I have a deep fat fryer.. wouldn't have a chip pan in the house and mine when it gets to a certain heat, the heating mechanism goes off...


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Wait til they hear people in my situation are allowed to claim full benefits aswell as earn £96 a week for a year without any money getting taken off to make sure they are well enough for work


How the heck do you do that then???


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

SC7639 said:


> Thanks
> 
> i've had ME since i was about 7 years old.
> 
> ...


I've had it since around then too and had to leave school at 13 because I became so ill I couldn't be around the crowded enviroment of a school and it was too tiring traveling to classes. Friends ditched me and I was left alone really. Became too ill to even have my curtains open and had to be in a darkened room at and at times my sight would just go. But because I could still talk I was obviously well enough to work  I worked my ass off to be homed schooled only for 10 minutes a week and because I was so determind I done 3 exams and got top marks in them all. Not much to some but something as simple as being well enough to shower on my own was a huge acheivment.

Slowly over the years I've managed to get better mainly because of my animals because they are always there for me. I have lots but they are the reason for me being so well without them I'd probaly still be unable to write or move with pain. So insulting someone for having too many animals isn't right unless you know the circumstances behind them all.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

CheekoAndCo said:


> I've had it since around then too and had to leave school at 13 because I became so ill I couldn't be around the crowded enviroment of a school and it was too tiring traveling to classes. Friends ditched me and I was left alone really. Became too ill to even have my curtains open and had to be in a darkened room at and at times my sight would just go. But because I could still talk I was obviously well enough to work  I worked my ass off to be homed schooled only for 10 minutes a week and because I was so determind I done 3 exams and got top marks in them all. Not much to some but something as simple as being well enough to shower on my own was a huge acheivment.
> 
> Slowly over the years I've managed to get better mainly because of my animals because they are always there for me. I have lots but they are the reason for me being so well without them I'd probaly still be unable to write or move with pain. So insulting someone for having too many animals isn't right unless you know the circumstances behind them all.


I take my hat off to you hun.. you have worked very hard to become who you are now.. xxx

But I dont think I have insulted Sl and boyfriend for having to many animals.. my point was she has probs with scorcher and she may be best dealing with scorchers probs before she goes and gets another puppy that wil be more time energy.


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

CheekoAndCo said:


> I've had it since around then too and had to leave school at 13 because I became so ill I couldn't be around the crowded enviroment of a school and it was too tiring traveling to classes. Friends ditched me and I was left alone really. Became too ill to even have my curtains open and had to be in a darkened room at and at times my sight would just go. But because I could still talk I was obviously well enough to work  I worked my ass off to be homed schooled only for 10 minutes a week and because I was so determind I done 3 exams and got top marks in them all. Not much to some but something as simple as being well enough to shower on my own was a huge acheivment.
> 
> Slowly over the years I've managed to get better mainly because of my animals because they are always there for me. I have lots but they are the reason for me being so well without them I'd probaly still be unable to write or move with pain. So insulting someone for having too many animals isn't right unless you know the circumstances behind them all.


You come a long way then, i've not had it that bad all at once mine i struggled through and then i'd end up in hospital for weeks and they'd have no idea why.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

SC7639 said:


> How the heck do you do that then???


They want people who are disabled back into work so you can work part time for a year while getting the wage. It's so people don't feel like they have no support from benefits if they aren't well enough in the end. It's a good idea but I don't think many people are aware of it sadly.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Thanks, but he gets low rate care component for Dysprxia which means we are not able to get carers allowance.


thats the crappy goverment for you.

I have a friend whos dad has terminal cancer, her mum cant claim carers from him even tho both have no money now bcause it has made them have to give up thier jobs

i honestly dont understand who makes up all the stupid rules for carers and disability allowence.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I take my hat off to you hun.. you have worked very hard to become who you are now.. xxx
> 
> But I dont think I have insulted Sl and boyfriend for having to many animals.. my point was she has probs with scorcher and she may be best dealing with scorchers probs before she goes and gets another puppy that wil be more time energy.


Thanks. People seem to think I've magically got better etc but there's been months of tears and pain behind it all.

Cheeko had problems with other dogs but we got Blu. Some people would have frowned upon it (and still do) but it was actually better for him that we got a puppy because he's got over his problems that he had. Depends on the individual dog and circumstances I guess.


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

Daynna said:


> thats the crappy goverment for you.
> 
> I have a friend whos dad has terminal cancer, her mum cant claim carers from him even tho both have no money now bcause it has made them have to give up thier jobs
> 
> i honestly dont understand who makes up all the stupid rules for carers and disability allowence.


Yeah i know how you feel it's crap, the government don't really care about the people who are truly ill just more about stopping people from defrauding them, it's not fair.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I looked after Mother for years...had to give up most of my work...couldn't get the crap £40 odd carers allowance cos I was earning more than £70 with what little work I could do a week....big deal.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

SC7639 said:


> Yeah i know how you feel it's crap, the government don't really care about the people who are truly ill just more about stopping people from defrauding them, it's not fair.


Very true Ive said about this on here before.. My mum.. had probs with her hands and feet... she couldn't feel her hands much and her feet had pore circulation too... But they made her go out to work.. she had always worked with her probs but they were getting worse.. so she went to work, the doc signed her off she passed an assessment for disability.. and got that.. a few months later a letter came making her go for another assessment.. the diff doc decided my mum was fit for work.. she went off to work again, became very poorly with her hands.. Was then sent for a scan and they decided her vertebrae was crushing the nerves to her hands in her neck and her feet in her legs.. I dont know all the correct terminology of it.. But basically her hands were like ice.. They decided to do an op on her.. even though she still isn't fit for work they still wont give her disability.. They removed bone from her pelvis and inserted it through the front of her neck pushing it into the vertebrae to lift her spine.. She now has 99% feeling in her hands and is waiting to have it done to the bottom of her back so she will get the same feeling with her feet..


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

wow what a thread and all because someone questioned someone living in a very large house,dogs and wanting more dogs, all while on benefits.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> wow what a thread and all because someone questioned someone living in a very large house,dogs and wanting more dogs, all while on benefits.


T'is not a very large house its a 2 bed bungalow.


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Very true Ive said about this on here before.. My mum.. had probs with her hands and feet... she couldn't feel her hands much and her feet had pore circulation too... But they made her go out to work.. she had always worked with her probs but they were getting worse.. so she went to work, the doc signed her off she passed an assessment for disability.. and got that.. a few months later a letter came making her go for another assessment.. the diff doc decided my mum was fit for work.. she went off to work again, became very poorly with her hands.. Was then sent for a scan and they decided her vertebrae was crushing the nerves to her hands in her neck and her feet in her legs.. I dont know all the correct terminology of it.. But basically her hands were like ice.. They decided to do an op on her.. even though she still isn't fit for work they still wont give her disability.. They removed bone from her pelvis and inserted it through the front of her neck pushing it into the vertebrae to lift her spine.. She now has 99% feeling in her hands and is waiting to have it done to the bottom of her back so she will get the same feeling with her feet..


That's horrible how can they be so stingy, i hope that things get better.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

SC7639 said:


> That's horrible how can they be so stingy


Thats life im afraid.. therefor if there is any way I can help people I will... My mum is fine most of the time.. has an automatic 4x4 has landed on her feet in other ways enjoys her life.. or I hope she does..

I know other people who get disability for absolutely nothing.. I also know a girl who was paid to be a carer for her mum... 
She had 8 horses and ponies would arrive at the farm around 10 am and leave about 6.. now how was she caring for her mum??

So when you see things like that I suppose it puts a doubt in everyones mind..


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> T'is not a very large house its a 2 bed bungalow.


So thst was wrong them i dont know who it was but said your house was huge ime sure you agreed, maybe got i wrong


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Thats life im afraid.. therefor if there is any way I can help people I will... My mum is fine most of the time.. has an automatic 4x4 has landed on her feet in other ways enjoys her life.. or I hope she does..
> 
> I know other people who get disability for absolutely nothing.. I also know a girl who was paid to be a carer for her mum...
> She had 8 horses and ponies would arrive at the farm around 10 am and leave about 6.. now how was she caring for her mum??
> ...


I've heard of people getting it because they have acne and it gives them problems with confidence but then there was the likes of my grandad dying from lung cancer and asbestosis who could only get lower rate care  He got hardly any carers either and was left to my dad and his sister to do everything in his last days


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> So thst was wrong them i dont know who it was but said your house was huge ime sure you agreed, maybe got i wrong


No it is big but its all on one level....

Basicly its a 1960's bungalow which has been done up, its had walls moved and so on so the rooms are big but its a 2 bed bungalow.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> No it is big but its all on one level....
> 
> Basicly its a 1960's bungalow which has been done up, its had walls moved and so on so the rooms are big but its a 2 bed bungalow.


It's amazing how you even have to explain what kind of house you live in to people now!

Jack and Blu like breakfast in bed in their own bedroom if we come and stay btw :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

CheekoAndCo said:


> It's amazing how you even have to explain what kind of house you live in to people now!
> 
> Jack and Blu like breakfast in bed in their own bedroom if we come and stay btw :lol:


Aye!! 
:thumbup:

I live here I do. May not have a roof but it suits me.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> It's amazing how you even have to explain what kind of house you live in to people now!
> 
> Jack and Blu like breakfast in bed in their own bedroom if we come and stay btw :lol:


Well she doesnt does she really


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> So thst was wrong them i dont know who it was but said your house was huge ime sure you agreed, maybe got i wrong


It's not a giant house but compared to the two bed terrace we lived in before it is.

It's only the price it is because someone died here!


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Aye!!
> :thumbup:
> 
> I live here I do. May not have a roof but it suits me.


They would rather you moved those trees to the left because they are rather large to lift their legs on


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

tell ya what, why don't u go the whole hog hon an post your address, we can then all google earth ya house just 2 check like, then it might satisfy folks as 2 how big it is lol !!!!

Crikey at first I thought this thread was a wind up, jeez leave the lass and her family alone, they sound like they have enough problems


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Ditsy42 said:


> tell ya what, why don't u go the whole hog hon an post your address, we can then all google earth ya house just 2 check like, then it might satisfy folks as 2 how big it is lol !!!!
> 
> Crikey at first I thought this thread was a wind up, jeez leave the lass and her family alone, they sound like they have enough problems


I have been tempted to post my address to prove it. 

Thanks *hug*


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Then you would get accused of lying!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Then you would get accused of lying!


very true! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Nah I have my house name with a sheltie on it, its not up yet but I can use that as proof.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Nah I have my house name with a sheltie on it, its not up yet but I can use that as proof.


oh but have you forgotten hun? Pix prove nothing on this forum!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Starlite said:


> oh but have you forgotten hun? Pix prove nothing on this forum!


Oh yeah......:lol:

Well then I am not real either.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

It could just be a total coincidence that you gave the address of a house that has a sheltie sign! Even with you and all the dogs standing outside of it you would still be lying


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

CheekoAndCo said:


> It could just be a total coincidence that you gave the address of a house that has a sheltie sign! Even with you and all the dogs standing outside of it you would still be lying


Aye....true. :lol:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Can I just ask and please only answer if you want to but if you do really want to work, you can, the government provide carers for people who really cant cope with autistism, im sure there must be day centres OH could go to and carers that could come in to see your mum as she doesnt need full on 24/7 care. Then you could have some freedom and earn some of your own money, have some life yourself


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

God people are sad eh... There's no way we could prove anything.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

LOL just got the title

When it said doll dosser I thought you meant a doll like a barbie doll, I was like wtf?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Whoops me and my spelling.


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

mitch4 said:


> Can I just ask and please only answer if you want to but if you do really want to work, you can, the government provide carers for people who really cant cope with autistism, im sure there must be day centres OH could go to and carers that could come in to see your mum as she doesnt need full on 24/7 care. Then you could have some freedom and earn some of your own money, have some life yourself


They really wouldn't pay for it, if we can't even get carers allowance.

TBH do you think i'd really like to go to a centre with a bunch of people that i don't know. I don't really like meeting new people as it is.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

So what is this lovely new pup going to be called when he arrives? Im sure Miss Scorcher will be fine, if shes got a dodgy tum shes bound to show any worries with an upset tummy, see what the behaviourist says but Im sure you will sort it out and I need more puppy pics asap. I love pup number 1 btw:001_wub:.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> This post brought it on...
> 
> All because of a thread that was suppost to be a happy one.
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/139404-our-boy-ever-one-he-pup-pictures.html


Jesus ladies, chill out...


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

wow this has gone too far.

Some people on this thread must have very little to do with their lives if they feel that getting someone to clarify what types of food they buy and the size/style of their house is an acceptable thing to do.

Sheltielover, as long as your dogs are healthy and happy then it doesn't matter how many you have. Your finances shouldn't be relevant to anyone on here, you know you can afford to keep the dogs you have and I don't see why you'd put yourself into a position where you couldn't afford to keep them!

Regarding the other thread, I think in a way some members are talking sense when they say that you need to spend many years in a breed getting to know the dogs throughout all life stages before you can truly 'know' a breed - and even then people are always learning new things, but you know what your plans are and nothing anyone says on here will or should stop you from doing what you want. Perhaps you will make a mistake by getting another pup.... but perhaps it will be a great move and you'll have every success with your pup. Nobody knows this yet, not even yourselves.

There may be more to this than what I know but I am just speaking as I find! I wish you every success with your dogs and hope your plans all work out well.

And also - I think you need to get used to the bitching, I think PF is a bit like training school for the dog showing world! Full of bitching, sniping and spiteful people.... as well as the fabulous ones who turn out to be lifelong friends.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

_Im reposting this as it seemed to get ignored_

isnt breeding considered a business ?
so what would the dole think about you getting benefits and dog breeding at the same time ?

Im not having a pop at you hun , not at all ... its just a question that popped into my head reading your thread and I figured if I dont ask i'll never know

By the way , I dont think you're a dosser , its bloody hard work being a carer


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Please SL and SC7639, do not post your address, you are winding yourselves up over this.

There is no need to justify anything personal to anyone. We can talk dogs and breeding and pets all day, but no-one needs to discuss personal details about where they live on a public forum. 
There is no need to prove anything to anybody and anyone who is asking for "proof" needs to be totally ignored.

You have already divulged much more about your personal details than anyone else here needs to know.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Mese said:


> _Im reposting this as it seemed to get ignored_
> 
> isnt breeding considered a business ?
> so what would the dole think about you getting benefits and dog breeding at the same time ?
> ...


You have to annonce any earnings so any sales of pups contracts will be sent along with any vet bill's to the office's where they will debate how much if any to deduct from us.

As its our first litter and we will have paid £700 in total on health tests for the bitch alone and £200/£250 stud fee its unlikely we would have any money from it, thats if she doesnt have just a singleton pup.

But yeah, you have to announce any earnings.

My local office knows already and the lady dealing with it has bred dogs herself so she will know what costs are suppost to be there and so on.

Its only classed as a business if you breed over 3 litters a year of which you have to get a licence, other wise its considered a hobby.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

SL please dont feel like you need to prove yourself to anyone on here, and certainly dont let anyone make you feel that you need to justify your financial situation, your OH's conditions, what shopping you buy or your home setting to anyone who fancies having a go at you!

This whole thread is completely ridiculous


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> SL please dont feel like you need to prove yourself to anyone on here, and certainly dont let anyone make you feel that you need to justify your financial situation, your OH's conditions, what shopping you buy or your home setting to anyone who fancies having a go at you!
> 
> This whole thread is completely ridiculous


I feel it should be deleted really.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I dont think you do need to prove yourself I only posted about food.. cause you never know.. someone may be able to source it cheaper.. who knows.. gawd I have been helped out enough on here with advice from people.. You have to read the threads sometimes in a different state of mind to realise some people would like to help....


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow, just wow! 

I couldn't care less if you eat £3 chips or make your own, I couldn't care if you live in a HUGE house or a tiny one. If you are disabled and unable to work you should get benefits. If you are needing to care for people and this means you cannot work, then so be it. If you want 100 dogs, which you budget for and can care and love, then good for you! 

Don't let people get you down guys!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Pets_R_Me:) said:


> Wow, just wow!
> 
> I couldn't care less if you eat £3 chips or make your own, I couldn't care if you live in a HUGE house or a tiny one. If you are disabled and unable to work you should get benefits. If you are needing to care for people and this means you cannot work, then so be it. If you want 100 dogs, which you budget for and can care and love, then good for you!
> 
> Don't let people get you down guys!


I couldn't but if it helps to know ya can do a lot more with the spuds then that is helping someone right?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> I couldn't but if it helps to know ya can do a lot more with the spuds then that is helping someone right?


I'm not talking about the advice. The advice that helps them both is great. It's the fact they feel that they need to justify themselves that is what I find wrong here.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Pets_R_Me:) said:


> I'm not talking about the advice. The advice that helps them both is great. It's the fact they feel that they need to justify themselves that is what I find wrong here.


No body should feel the neeeeed to justify yourself themself.. thank gawd for spell check.. had a couple in the loacol..

Only say what ya wan people to know.. otherwise they can pull ya to pieces..


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> You have to annonce any earnings so any sales of pups contracts will be sent along with any vet bill's to the office's where they will debate how much if any to deduct from us.
> 
> As its our first litter and we will have paid £700 in total on health tests for the bitch alone and £200/£250 stud fee its unlikely we would have any money from it, thats if she doesnt have just a singleton pup.
> 
> ...


Thanks hun , I know zero about breeding so appreciated you answering 
Hugs


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

You don't have to justify yourself here  However, I think this thread could stir up arguements from the other thread


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> You clearly love your dogs, even I can see that, you aren't just going to go out and do something that will make Scorcher worse.
> Course there is no point in saying right now ''oh I wont have a puppy incase she gets worse or doesnt improve'' or whatever.


Haven't read the whole thread, and didn't intend to post anyway but just wanted to comment on this.

I would NEVER bring in a pup if I had an older dog that had behaviour problems and needed attention until that older dog was better. It is highly irresponsible IMO to bring a new pup in without first addressing the problems of the older dog.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

SC7639 said:


> They really wouldn't pay for it, if we can't even get carers allowance.
> 
> TBH do you think i'd really like to go to a centre with a bunch of people that i don't know. I don't really like meeting new people as it is.


Shame your not getting more help as you have a multiple of conditions that will all impact hard on you

My brother had ME for ten yrs and didnt get much help, very debilitateing condition, you just dont realise until you see someone go through it how life destroying it can be, hes got himself near to fully better but its savaged his life as it started at age 21

Dont knock all community clubs. some of the clubs that are around are quite fun to go to and we all have to meet new people sometimes, it may well be worth just looking in to them, i dont mean the full on ones for people with severe learning disabilities there are ones for more able people.

Lets all just live and let live, its up to us as individuals what we do with our lives and as long as we dont hurt anyone or any animal then for goodness sake folk where is the problem, life is so hard and too short for all this angst, may be some of those that choose to plough the little money and time they have in to ventures (that are not affecting others), which some may see as wrong, may just be doing this as it brings them some joy and interest to thier lives, whats wrong with this, so knocking things we dont agree with is just wrong and im sure shetlandlover youv dione this to others too, we are all at fault at times but really we should take stock and leave it out and let people live thier lives.

I do think though that posting so openly about your lives leaves you open to such critisism and at times hurtful comments because in a way if you do this youv given consent for people to comment. So on an open forum best just give the basics and have a good chat and leave heavy debates to the non personal stuff

Boy heres to 2011


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> Haven't read the whole thread, and didn't intend to post anyway but just wanted to comment on this.
> 
> I would NEVER bring in a pup if I had an older dog that had behaviour problems and needed attention until that older dog was better. It is highly irresponsible IMO to bring a new pup in without first addressing the problems of the older dog.


I understand where yo are coming from, but who can honestly say their dog is 100% perfect?
At various life stages you may face challenges and problems you have to address but i dont think that means you should only ever have the one dog if that makes sense


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

The puppy issue is one that you should seriously think of though, not a good idea at the present with scorcher the way she is, you have enough on your plates get her sorted first, then you can enjoy any new pup

sorry edited to add i think i did see a post where you said you would wait if scorcher was not better in her behaviour, so good on you for this


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> Haven't read the whole thread, and didn't intend to post anyway but just wanted to comment on this.
> 
> I would NEVER bring in a pup if I had an older dog that had behaviour problems and needed attention until that older dog was better. It is highly irresponsible IMO to bring a new pup in without first addressing the problems of the older dog.


Then next time read the whole thread. We can't never do anything again with our lives because scorcher has problems and wants us all to oursleves but we're doing what we can to help her.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> We can't never do anything again with our lives because scorcher has problems and wants us all to oursleves but we're doing what we can to help her


I said in another post that few things rattle my cage, but this irresponsibility does.

No one has ever said you can never do anything again with your lives. FFS 

Grow up, get real and realise you have a dog that needs your attention and then AFTER you have helped Scorched and done all you can then think of bringing another pup in. It won't be forever, but neither will it be a few weeks from what has been written.

No wonder people question whether you care for your dogs!


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> I understand where yo are coming from, but who can honestly say their dog is 100% perfect?
> At various life stages you may face challenges and problems you have to address but i dont think that means you should only ever have the one dog if that makes sense


I never said any dog is 100% perfect, nor that they should never get another dog. But not now - not until Scorcher has had all the help and they the problems have been sorted.

I would not sell a puppy to anyone knowing they had another dog that required a behaviourist. But they are not only getting another puppy, but will be keeping a puppy from the litter they are planning. Remedial behavioural help can take months if not years. They have a responsibility to the dogs they have NOW, one of which requires their attention and specialist help, and it is not a good time to get more. Puppies take a great deal of work - with all the other commitments as a carer and with Scorcher bringing another pup in now is not the right time.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> No wonder people question whether you care for your dogs!


:scared: Just who says that exactly???? 

I have been to Shetland lovers and met her and her gorgeous dogs. They are immaculate. They are a lot cleaner than my two mucky buggas. Thats for sure!

So what.. Shes on benefits. Big deal!!

Those dogs are very much loved and cared for. They want for nothing

I really wish people would stop judging her! Are you a breeder? Have you ever bred? Do you even have dogs???


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

rocco33 said:


> I said in another post that few things rattle my cage, but this irresponsibility does.
> 
> No one has ever said you can never do anything again with your lives. FFS
> 
> ...


Im assuming you havent seen this post as its in another thread but this next bit (in green) is a quote from shetland lover as regards to Scorcher



I have been in touch with our new vet who's refaird us to a behaviourist which is a female and given us some plug in's to help her for when we leave the house.

Hopefully this will help, If It doesnt work I have to pull out but for now until I see the behaviourist I will not be turning hte boy down.


I think both Shetland Lover and SC7639 are entitled to enjoy the prospect of getting another pup and hoping for the best but shes already made her intentions clear should Scorchers problems take more fixing.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You shouldn't have to justify yourself to anyone on here. Who cares how many animals you have as long as they all get the care, food, attention etc that they need. I would think twice about a puppy just until you get Scorcher a bit better but you shouldn't have to justify buying the new puppy. Some people can get very self-righteous. You obviously have a lot to deal with with the health problems and you should be getting more support than you're already getting that's just ridiculous.


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> I said in another post that few things rattle my cage, but this irresponsibility does.
> 
> No one has ever said you can never do anything again with your lives. FFS
> 
> ...


You may have not said that we can never do anything again but as long as scorcher is alive i don't think she will change. We have been working on her for years, she is getting better but then took a great step backwards this year becoming worse with her separation anxiety. I do hope that she gets better when she sees the behaviourist but i don't hold much hope.

'No wonder people question whether you care for dogs!' Where have we shown a lack of caring for our dogs, they have everything they need, are groomed well, loved, fed, get all the medical attention they need.

Keep your unfounded comments to yourself and leave us and our dogs alone.


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> I never said any dog is 100% perfect, nor that they should never get another dog. But not now - not until Scorcher has had all the help and they the problems have been sorted.
> 
> I would not sell a puppy to anyone knowing they had another dog that required a behaviourist. But they are not only getting another puppy, but will be keeping a puppy from the litter they are planning. Remedial behavioural help can take months if not years. They have a responsibility to the dogs they have NOW, one of which requires their attention and specialist help, and it is not a good time to get more. Puppies take a great deal of work - with all the other commitments as a carer and with Scorcher bringing another pup in now is not the right time.


I do have to agree that now is not the perfect time to get a puppy but is there ever a perfect time to introduce a puppy into a multi dog house hold but the opportunity that we have not sought out ourselves has come knocking and it is far too great an for us to pass on.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> You may have not said that we can never do anything again but as long as scorcher is alive i don't think she will change. We have been working on her for years, she is getting better but then took a great step backwards this year becoming worse with her separation anxiety. I do hope that she gets better when she sees the behaviourist but i don't hold much hope.


Then deal with it as it comes.

If it means waiting till she goes to Rainbow Bridge then that is the responsibility you owe her. And yes, I do know people who have put their dog's needs before their own desires and put off bringing in new pups until the dog that had problems has gone to the Bridge!



> Keep your unfounded comments to yourself and leave us and our dogs alone.


You can't post on a public forum (more information than is necessary IMO) where anyone is entitled to post and then not expect people to reply.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> I do have to agree that now is not the perfect time to get a puppy but is there ever a perfect time to introduce a puppy into a multi dog house hold but the opportunity that we have not sought out ourselves has come knocking and it is far too great an for us to pass on.


No opportunity is too great to pass on - that is putting your own desires before the care of your dogs (in this case Scorcher). You are young, but I'm old enough to know that plenty of opportunities come along in life.

If you are prepared to put this opportunity before the help that Scorcher needs then I can have no respect for you.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> You shouldn't have to justify yourself to anyone on here. Who cares how many animals you have as long as they all get the care, food, attention etc that they need. I would think twice about a puppy just until you get Scorcher a bit better but you shouldn't have to justify buying the new puppy. Some people can get very self-righteous. You obviously have a lot to deal with with the health problems and you should be getting more support than you're already getting that's just ridiculous.


I think some posters are maybe just offering Advise...As SL has said she's Caring for 2 people Full-Time and also as a Dog With problems she also has to cook for her Husband every 2 hours..And is getting a puppy as well..

I don't think I could cope with all that AND a new puppy as well..to me a new puppy needs alot of time and attention alone. Without all the other commitments.

Sorry if I'm speaking out of turn but I just think that is what most people are doing.

I also think that sometimes you can put too much personnal info on a forum about your Income, personal Circumstances etc And then when people comment they get knocked for it...As I said before people only know as much as you tell them.

I Do hope it all works out for SL But I do again think that the majority of people are offering advise..

As Nicky 10 as pointed SL has alot to deal with as it is....

x x x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Some people are offering advice but there's a difference between that and some of the posts on that other thread.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

rocco33 said:


> Then deal with it as it comes.
> 
> If it means waiting till she goes to Rainbow Bridge then that is the responsibility you owe her. And yes, I do know people who have put their dog's needs before their own desires and put off bringing in new pups until the dog that had problems has gone to the Bridge!
> 
> You can't post on a public forum (more information than is necessary IMO) where anyone is entitled to post and then not expect people to reply.


I have to agree Rocco.

I myself have wanted a puppy for YEARS! But i took on my rescue ESS in 2008 and he had problems/issues. I was doing constant research and pined for a puppy.

I finally got Leo the pup a few months ago! I waited until Ben was happy, healthy etc and his problems NEVER involved others dogs/animals and jealousy.

I just can not understand it myself, but there you go.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

SC7639 said:


> I do have to agree that now is not the perfect time to get a puppy but is there ever a perfect time to introduce a puppy into a multi dog house hold but the opportunity that we have not sought out ourselves has come knocking and it is far too great an for us to pass on.


If you yourselves agree that the time is not right for another pup then why not say no thankyou, not at this time to the breeder. I'm sure she is not twisting your arms.

Why not wait, enjoy the 2 Shelties you have, start showing them and get hands on experience rather than textbook and most importantly get the problem with Scorcher sorted first.

There will be many Sheltie pups over the next few years for you to choose from. Why not enjoy the show scene with these 2. It is you that always advises others not to breed unless their dogs are shown and successful or working so why not heed your own advice.

Scorcher needs you. Not just love and affection but expert help to work with you. You say it has become worse this (last)  year......well a pup was bought in


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you for your opinion - it has been noted.

I have asked for this thread to be locked.....


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> Then deal with it as it comes.
> 
> If it means waiting till she goes to Rainbow Bridge then that is the responsibility you owe her. And yes, I do know people who have put their dog's needs before their own desires and put off bringing in new pups until the dog that had problems has gone to the Bridge!
> 
> You can't post on a public forum (more information than is necessary IMO) where anyone is entitled to post and then not expect people to reply.


We have been dealing with it as it comes, it's not like this is something new, she has been like this for months and tried all we can come up with to deal with her problems. It's not like she has problems with another dog coming into the house, it's more that she doesn't like shetlandlover give attention to any other animals. We are dealing with it by going to a behaviourist so i don't know what more we can do.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

My worry is not about the number of dogs that SL has nor that she can care for them. 
My worry is that when you start breeding, you do not want to land yourself with a whole lot of hangers-on, by running before you can walk and end up with a lot of dogs that are no good to any breeding program. 
As Alaska has not had any pups yet, how can SL buy a dog to match those lines. Alaska had major surgery x 3 on a broken leg, is she going to be fit even to be a mother? In her position, I would like a lot of questions answered before I landed myself with a pup that may be totally unsuitable for my future breeding.



SC7639 said:


> I do have to agree that now is not the perfect time to get a puppy but is there ever a perfect time to introduce a puppy into a multi dog house hold but the opportunity that we have not sought out ourselves has come knocking and it is far too great an for us to pass on.


Opportunities will always come along, breeders love to sell pups for breeding/ showing. Do not feel that this is your only chance. "Great" lines can change, what seems like a great opportunity one year may be "phew, a lucky escape" the next.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> Thank you for your opinion - it has been noted.
> 
> I have asked for this thread to be locked.....


OK 

You probably won't but you do seriously need to re-think everything.


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> No opportunity is too great to pass on - that is putting your own desires before the care of your dogs (in this case Scorcher). You are young, but I'm old enough to know that plenty of opportunities come along in life.
> 
> If you are prepared to put this opportunity before the help that Scorcher needs then I can have no respect for you.


We never said we were putting anything before scorcher, she is the very important to us and we are doing all we can to help her.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

SC7639 said:


> We have been dealing with it as it comes, it's not like this is something new, she has been like this for months and tried all we can come up with to deal with her problems. It's not like she has problems with another dog coming into the house, it's more that she doesn't like shetlandlover give attention to any other animals. We are dealing with it by going to a behaviourist so i* don't know what more we can do*.


How about dedicate both your times to HER. Rather than bring another puppy into the house to stress her out MORE when she gives attention to him!!!!!

As both of you know puppies need a lot of attention! So i feel extremely sorry for Scorcher. SL will have to give attention to this new pup which you know will seriously stress Scorcher out.

She is being pushed aside for selfish desires of you two.

You should both be thinking about the dogs you have now rather than even thinking of getting another until poor Scorcher is more sorted. Or like Rocco said bloody wait!!

I have been there and waited years for my puppy. Ben came first. The same as both of them would now always come before i went out on a whim and bought another puppy.

Scorcher is your dog now, the pup isn't yet. She needs you the pup doesn't.

There will be other litters of Tri Shelties that will suit you, there will only ever be ONE Scorcher.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Why do you actually want a new pup at this moment in time?

Is this a solely breeding litters matter?


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm finding this all very confusing and I'm NOT having a go....I find myself saying that alot in this Thread

But If someone Called me a name on a Thread..I'd deal with it on the thread in Question...And forget it.

I Would'nt start ANOTHER Thread with the Title of the name they'd called me in the 1st place...You see the name they called you everytime you come on to Gen Chat.

It just brings it all back up again..I'd want to Sort it Deal with it and not see the name they'd called me in again...

Doe's that make sense????


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm sorry, this is going to sound bad but I don't really know any other way to say it - you two need to grow up and get a grip. No offence but if you don't like getting other peoples opinions on your life then dont post a thread asking for them ? I'm sorry but what do you expect people to think? I have serious health issues too - my heart - this year alone i had a heart attack, my heart stopped for three minutes and as the weather has got steadily colder I have passed out randomly. The pain is horrible half the time and it means i don't sleep very well at all - hence being a night owl occasionally :lol:. They thought it was stress that makes it worse, but now they think it is cold too. They've been unable to find a medication I can take that I don't have an allergic reaction to and that actually works. I still work. I still have a pretty damn good life. I don't let it hold me back, i never will. Fair enough, I have no problems with people being on benefits if they cant find work ect but I fail to see why you feel your OH needs looking after 24/7 when ovbiously the authorities disagree? What would happen to your OH and mum when your dog has puppies that will need a hell of a lot of time and attention? You say you are so short of money, yet intend to breed, showing alot first - how do you expect to show your dogs if you can barely afford to live as you say ? If you don't show them then you shouldn't be breeding imo. Showing isn't cheap believe me. I'm sorry to say this, and I hope i'm wrong but the more you post the more things just don't add up for me . Apologies if you find this post offensive, but tbh I think you and your OH need a kick up the backside. x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

snoopydo said:


> I'm finding this all very confusing and I'm NOT having a go....I find myself saying that alot in this Thread
> 
> But If someone Called me a name on a Thread..I'd deal with it on the thread in Question...And forget it.
> 
> ...


I dont recall anyone calling anyone a doll doser on that other thread???


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm obviously on ignore


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

Acacia86 said:


> How about dedicate both your times to HER. Rather than bring another puppy into the house to stress her out MORE when she gives attention to him!!!!!
> 
> As both of you know puppies need a lot of attention! So i feel extremely sorry for Scorcher. SL will have to give attention to this new pup which you know will seriously stress Scorcher out.
> 
> ...


Everyone seems to think that we are going to get a new puppy and push scorcher aside and ignore her but she can be around while we have the new puppy. We have enough time to spend with scorcher and a new puppy, i know that it will be hard but i think it will be doable.

I agree there will be more litters but not lots of other litters where we get the pick of the litter picked out for us as the most show potential pup.

I just wish we could go back and save scorcher from what has happened to us but we can't we're doing our best so please understand that.


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

deb53 said:


> I'm obviously on ignore


I think it's something to do with the colours in this litter or something, they will have trouble getting the same colours again. So yes, from what they've posted I think this is solely a breeding matter although i'm sure if i'm wrong they will say ?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

SC7639 said:


> Everyone seems to think that we are going to get a new puppy and push scorcher aside and ignore her but she can be around while we have the new puppy. We have enough time to spend with scorcher and a new puppy, i know that it will be hard but i think it will be doable.
> 
> I agree there will be more litters but not lots of other litters where we get the pick of the litter picked out for us as the most show potential pup.
> 
> I just wish we could go back and save scorcher from what has happened to us but we can't we're doing our best so please understand that.


Lets not forget enough time for Scorcher two sheltie's and a CKC and a new puppy and poor SL is a carer for two adults aswell...


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

deb53 said:


> Why do you actually want a new pup at this moment in time?
> 
> Is this a solely breeding litters matter?


Apparently showing then breeding.



snoopydo said:


> I'm finding this all very confusing and I'm NOT having a go....I find myself saying that alot in this Thread
> 
> But If someone Called me a name on a Thread..I'd deal with it on the thread in Question...And forget it.
> 
> ...


No one called her/him/them a dole dosser!



Fuzzbugs!x said:


> I'm sorry, this is going to sound bad but I don't really know any other way to say it - you two need to grow up and get a grip. No offence but if you don't like getting other peoples opinions on your life then dont post a thread asking for them ? I'm sorry but what do you expect people to think? I have serious health issues too - my heart - this year alone i had a heart attack, my heart stopped for three minutes and as the weather has got steadily colder I have passed out randomly. The pain is horrible half the time and it means i don't sleep very well at all - hence being a night owl occasionally :lol:. They thought it was stress that makes it worse, but now they think it is cold too. They've been unable to find a medication I can take that I don't have an allergic reaction to and that actually works. I still work. I still have a pretty damn good life. I don't let it hold me back, i never will. Fair enough, I have no problems with people being on benefits if they cant find work ect but I fail to see why you feel your OH needs looking after 24/7 when ovbiously the authorities disagree? What would happen to your OH and mum when your dog has puppies that will need a hell of a lot of time and attention? You say you are so short of money, yet intend to breed, showing alot first - how do you expect to show your dogs if you can barely afford to live as you say ? If you don't show them then you shouldn't be breeding imo. Showing isn't cheap believe me. I'm sorry to say this, and I hope i'm wrong but the more you post the more things just don't add up for me . Apologies if you find this post offensive, but tbh I think you and your OH need a kick up the backside. x


Bloody good post! I 100% agree. Things definately do not add up and....................ahh i can not be arsed anymore!! I am going to bed with a cuppa and a cold wet flannel for my headache !!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> I dont recall anyone calling anyone a doll doser on that other thread???


Shetland lover Called the post Doll Dosser..( meaning Dole Dosser ) and started the Thread with this ANYONE ELSE WANT TO CALL ME ONE.....

She's referring to this post on the puppy Thread..............

You might live in a large property now, but you're only renting. I'm still failing to see how you're doing all of this on benefits either. But that's not really my business, though it does bother me that I'm sat here and work my ass off doing jobs that ANYONE can do if they really wanted to instead of claiming the benefits I could quite easily claim. Along with that it bothers me that you're both obviously in receipt of enough benefits to mean you can afford to live in a massive house, and do all the expensive health testing breeding requires ... I'm paying my taxes like many others, and this bothers me ... am I along with every other tax payer, paying for you to breed and live in luxury? But that is not really any of my business


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

SC7639 said:


> Everyone seems to think that we are going to get a new puppy and push scorcher aside and ignore her but she can be around while we have the new puppy. We have enough time to spend with scorcher and a new puppy, i know that it will be hard but i think it will be doable.
> 
> I agree there will be more litters but not lots of other litters where we get the pick of the litter picked out for us as the most show potential pup.
> 
> I just wish we could go back and save scorcher from what has happened to us but we can't we're doing our best so please understand that.


Why not gain experience around the ring showing and then you will meet others and future litters for you to pick.



Fuzzbugs!x said:


> I think it's something to do with the colours in this litter or something, they will have trouble getting the same colours again. So yes, from what they've posted I think this is solely a breeding matter although i'm sure if i'm wrong they will say ?


To mate with Alaska yes they need a tri. There will be plenty of litters in time to come.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I cant believe this thread at all. She has already said that she is getting a behaviourist to help with Scorcher

The pup, IF, she gets him will only be used for stud once he is fully health tested, and proven in the ring. If his health tests dont come back 100% then he will be kept as a pet

I for one love shelties and dont see anything wrong with her helping to continue the breed. ESPECIALLY as she is going to make sure the lines are Perfect. Or as near perfect as (dogly) possible!

I think this thread should be left alone. Its not fair for people who dont know her to comment


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> ESPECIALLY as she is going to make sure the lines are Perfect. Or as near perfect as (dogly) possible!


I dont understand that - what do you mean? what lines? & in what way?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

SC7639 said:


> Everyone seems to think that we are going to get a new puppy and push scorcher aside and ignore her but she can be around while we have the new puppy. We have enough time to spend with scorcher and a new puppy, i know that it will be hard but i think it will be doable.
> 
> I agree there will be more litters but not lots of other litters where we get the pick of the litter picked out for us as the most show potential pup.
> 
> *I just wish we could go back and save scorcher from what has happened to us but we can't we're doing our best so please understand that*.


I wish i could go back and save my rescue from certain areas of his life. But instead i dedicated my whole dog owning life to him *BEFORE* i bought in a new puppy!

Its not effing well rocket science!!!!!

Not only all your dogs, you, her mum, her Gran, caring, cooking, cleaning and cats SL is going to have a new pup to look after AND showing the new addition?! I want the time she finds!! I really need it!!!

Anyway i seriously have had enough, no one is going to back down, your not getting what i am saying. I am bored of it all. Good luck........ to your pets.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm getting too confused now...I think i'll go to bed....

Hope it all works out for SL x x


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I think this thread should be left alone. Its not fair for people who dont know her to comment


Why make threads if you don't want anyone to comment on them?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I dont understand that - what do you mean? what lines? & in what way?


I mean if she breeds the new pup. She said she is only going to breed from properly health tested, proven lines


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> I cant believe this thread at all. She has already said that she is getting a behaviourist to help with Scorcher
> 
> The pup, IF, she gets him will only be used for stud once he is fully health tested, and proven in the ring. If his health tests dont come back 100% then he will be kept as a pet
> 
> ...


They say they barely have enough money as it is! They haven't shown yet, but somehow have all the breeding planned out . Do you realise how expensive it is to show? Entry fees, petrol costs?  I'm just confused as to how someone on benefits can afford to breed and show dogs if i'm being perfectly honest.


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> I'm sorry, this is going to sound bad but I don't really know any other way to say it - you two need to grow up and get a grip. No offence but if you don't like getting other peoples opinions on your life then dont post a thread asking for them ? I'm sorry but what do you expect people to think? I have serious health issues too - my heart - this year alone i had a heart attack, my heart stopped for three minutes and as the weather has got steadily colder I have passed out randomly. The pain is horrible half the time and it means i don't sleep very well at all - hence being a night owl occasionally :lol:. They thought it was stress that makes it worse, but now they think it is cold too. They've been unable to find a medication I can take that I don't have an allergic reaction to and that actually works. I still work. I still have a pretty damn good life. I don't let it hold me back, i never will. Fair enough, I have no problems with people being on benefits if they cant find work ect but I fail to see why you feel your OH needs looking after 24/7 when ovbiously the authorities disagree? What would happen to your OH and mum when your dog has puppies that will need a hell of a lot of time and attention? You say you are so short of money, yet intend to breed, showing alot first - how do you expect to show your dogs if you can barely afford to live as you say ? If you don't show them then you shouldn't be breeding imo. Showing isn't cheap believe me. I'm sorry to say this, and I hope i'm wrong but the more you post the more things just don't add up for me . Apologies if you find this post offensive, but tbh I think you and your OH need a kick up the backside. x


I am sorry for your problems, yes you may be able to cope with what is happening to you and i'm glad there is actually medication out there you might be able to take without allergic reactions. You may still have a pretty good life, well so do i but that doesn't mean its not without its problems and complications.

Unfortunately there is no medication for my problems and yes we are skint but we are planning to go to all of the shows in our area and there are actually quite a few, my parents provide transport as they want to see us go places.

And as for a kick up the backside thanks that helps sooo much if all i ever needed was a kick up the backside to make my life better i think i would have thought of it already!

The authorities don't disagree they just don't want to shed out any more money than they can get away with and when i tell them my problems apparently i don't have any of them but they don't ask me to come for some sort of assessment so how in the hell are they supost to know!


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted by Fuzzbugs!x
> I'm sorry, this is going to sound bad but I don't really know any other way to say it - you two need to grow up and get a grip. No offence but if you don't like getting other peoples opinions on your life then dont post a thread asking for them ? I'm sorry but what do you expect people to think? I have serious health issues too - my heart - this year alone i had a heart attack, my heart stopped for three minutes and as the weather has got steadily colder I have passed out randomly. The pain is horrible half the time and it means i don't sleep very well at all - hence being a night owl occasionally . They thought it was stress that makes it worse, but now they think it is cold too. They've been unable to find a medication I can take that I don't have an allergic reaction to and that actually works. I still work. I still have a pretty damn good life. I don't let it hold me back, i never will. Fair enough, I have no problems with people being on benefits if they cant find work ect but I fail to see why you feel your OH needs looking after 24/7 when ovbiously the authorities disagree? What would happen to your OH and mum when your dog has puppies that will need a hell of a lot of time and attention? You say you are so short of money, yet intend to breed, showing alot first - how do you expect to show your dogs if you can barely afford to live as you say ? If you don't show them then you shouldn't be breeding imo. Showing isn't cheap believe me. I'm sorry to say this, and I hope i'm wrong but the more you post the more things just don't add up for me . Apologies if you find this post offensive, but tbh I think you and your OH need a kick up the backside. x


Spot on - totally agree


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Why make threads if you don't want anyone to comment on them?


People can comment. Thats not what i meant. I just dont see reason for nastiness


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I mean if she breeds the new pup. She said she is only going to breed from properly health tested, proven lines


Proven lines? Im so confused here, never heard of proven lines?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

SC7639 said:


> I am sorry for your problems, yes you may be able to cope with what is happening to you and i'm glad there is actually medication out there you might be able to take without allergic reactions. You may still have a pretty good life, well so do i but that doesn't mean its not without its problems and complications.
> 
> Unfortunately there is no medication for my problems and yes we are skint but we are planning to go to all of the shows in our area and there are actually quite a few, my parents provide transport as they want to see us go places.
> 
> ...


Doctors note???

If you have been diagnosed with all your problems/conditions...... all the doctor needs to do is provide paper work of some sort and Bob's your uncle!! They can send it direct to them even!

And yes the doc's do it!!


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> And as for a kick up the backside thanks that helps sooo much if all i ever needed was a kick up the backside to make my life better i think i would have thought of it already!


I don't think Fuzzbugs was referring to your health problems but your priorities as far as your dogs are concerned. And I completely agree with her.

Why do you and Shetlandlover have a desperate need to do everything right now?


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

SC7639 said:


> I am sorry for your problems, yes you may be able to cope with what is happening to you and i'm glad there is actually medication out there you might be able to take without allergic reactions. You may still have a pretty good life, well so do i but that doesn't mean its not without its problems and complications.
> 
> Unfortunately there is no medication for my problems and yes we are skint but we are planning to go to all of the shows in our area and there are actually quite a few, my parents provide transport as they want to see us go places.
> 
> ...


You must've misread my post - so far, there isn't any medication i can take . What championship shows are in your area? Because i'm sorry, if you want to breed seriously like you say you do, you'll need to do a damn sight better than open shows! Apologies, but your 'oh my life is so hard' crap doesn't work with me - if your life is so difficult you don't need to add breeding and showing because believe me that'll just make it more difficult ! So what the authorities say you don't have any problems ? ETA: I wasn't referring to your health problems when i said about the 'kick up your backside part', as rocco said - I fully mean in regards to your dogs.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> They say they barely have enough money as it is! They haven't shown yet, but somehow have all the breeding planned out . Do you realise how expensive it is to show? Entry fees, petrol costs?  I'm just confused as to how someone on benefits can afford to breed and show dogs if i'm being perfectly honest.


No i dont know how expensive it is, having never showed dogs myself. But i am sure she has thought of that

I dont know what exactly she spends her money on, but those dogs are very well looked after. If she has to go without for the sake of them then so be it


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Proven lines? Im so confused here, never heard of proven lines?


No idea. I am not a breeder. Know very little about it tbh. All i am going by is what she said about getting the dogs tested and trying to improve lines

The pedigrees match and the stud dog itself is a dog she has been interested in, for a long time


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> she has been like this for months and tried all we can come up with to deal with her problems.


Months is nothing when a dog requires rehabilitation and you haven't tried everything cos you haven't seen the behaviourist yet then there will be the months of rehabilitation work. So please don't make out you have tried everything. In fact, until you see the bahaviourist you haven't even scratched the surface.


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

Acacia86 said:


> Doctors note???
> 
> If you have been diagnosed with all your problems/conditions...... all the doctor needs to do is provide paper work of some sort and Bob's your uncle!! They can send it direct to them even!
> 
> And yes the doc's do it!!


And yes a doctors not has been sent and yes they still don't listen!


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> No i dont know how expensive it is, having never showed dogs myself. But i am sure she has thought of that
> 
> I dont know what exactly she spends her money on, but those dogs are very well looked after. If she has to go without for the sake of them then so be it


I hope she has. A championship entry can be 25 quid for one class - two dogs, thats 50 quid. If you want to seriously show her dogs, you have to travel so petrol costs included which can be over 100 quid. You see where i'm going with this lols :lol:? When the show season starts this can be every weekend, sometimes twice a week. I'm not saying her dogs aren't very well looked after, they are lovely dogs from her pics.


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> Months is nothing when a dog requires rehabilitation and you haven't tried everything cos you haven't seen the behaviourist yet then there will be the months of rehabilitation work. So please don't make out you have tried everything. In fact, until you see the bahaviourist you haven't even scratched the surface.


I ment everything we can right now untill we see the behavourist


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

SL....you had all intentions of showing Alaska, then Kai was bought in, first to be shown then if he proved himself in the show world you were going to use him on Alaska.

Why are you not concentrating on these 2. Why bring another pup into the equation.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> 25 quid for one class - two dogs, thats 50 quid.


 I didnt know that 25 + 25 = 50!! :scared: :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> I hope she has. A championship entry can be 25 quid for one class - two dogs, thats 50 quid. If you want to seriously show her dogs, you have to travel so petrol costs included which can be over 100 quid. You see where i'm going with this lols :lol:? When the show season starts this can be every weekend, sometimes twice a week. I'm not saying her dogs aren't very well looked after, they are lovely dogs from her pics.


If showing dogs is anything like showing horses you have to campaign your dogs and get them known.. so that you are all recognised early mornings long days.. not great.. Stuck on sarnies or cafe food...

No special foods in them cafe's


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I didnt know that 25 + 25 = 50!! :scared: :lol:


 

£50 is a lot of money. I would probably struggle to find that once or twice a week for dog showing! Not including other costs.

An expenisve hobby indeed!


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> I didnt know that 25 + 25 = 50!! :scared: :lol:


sorrry :lol: my bad haha  :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> £50 is a lot of money. I would probably struggle to find that once or twice a week for dog showing! Not including other costs.
> 
> An expenisve hobby indeed!


I have no idea how often she will be showing


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> If showing dogs is anything like showing horses you have to campaign your dogs and get them known.. so that you are all recognised early mornings long days.. not great.. Stuck on sarnies or cafe food...
> 
> No special foods in them cafe's


Exactly. Long tiring days those shows are. I miss them though. :thumbup:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Doctors note???
> 
> If you have been diagnosed with all your problems/conditions...... all the doctor needs to do is provide paper work of some sort and Bob's your uncle!! They can send it direct to them even!
> 
> And yes the doc's do it!!


Can i just say, a doctors note isnt a free pass to every benefit as some people seem to think.
I remember my mum speaking to an advisor in the JC about applying for ESA as the doctor had signed her off work and the advisors response was "well your not that bad really, are you?" 
You have to go to a medical which is hard to pass and extremely stressful.

My mum has been diagnosed with PTSD amongst other things, i went to her medical with her and some of it was complete bullsh!t (who ties your shoelaces? for example) but my mum passed despite the panic attack she took in there and she is now recieving alot of help.



srhdufe said:


> I didnt know that 25 + 25 = 50!! :scared: :lol:


Yup costs a bloody fortune, even if you take a "pet dog" with you it must be NFC reg beforehand, can be up to £10 for the privelege lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

deb53 said:


> Exactly. Long tiring days those shows are. I miss them though. :thumbup:


Not sure about dog shows.. but there isn't anything better than a sausage egg and mushroom bap to get ya going in the morning.. cause i never had any time for anything after that..lol :lol:


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> If showing dogs is anything like showing horses you have to campaign your dogs and get them known.. so that you are all recognised early mornings long days.. not great.. Stuck on sarnies or cafe food...
> 
> No special foods in them cafe's


Yep that pretty much sums it up! You have to love it to do it lols :lol: Not to mention hours preparing the dog before hand! I brought that point up before in another thread that there would be no special food in at the dog shows - apparently they only intend to stay localish. I'm not sure how local they intend to stay when he has to eat every two hours at home? Not to mention the fact that they need to be going to championship shows up and down the country if they are serious about this. Not just the open shows. x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Starlite said:


> Yup costs a bloody fortune, even if you take a "pet dog" with you it must be NFC reg beforehand, can be up to £10 for the privelege lol


I think thats the class that Kai will be entered into when he's neutered wont it?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> If showing dogs is anything like showing horses you have to campaign your dogs and get them known.. so that you are all recognised early mornings long days.. not great.. Stuck on sarnies or cafe food...
> 
> No special foods in them cafe's





momentofmadness said:


> Not sure about dog shows.. but there isn't anything better than a sausage egg and mushroom bap to get ya going in the morning.. cause i never had any time for anything after that..lol :lol:


Yum yum with all that grease dripping down ya arm. Meet lots of new people though :thumbup: But bloody exhausting.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Yep that pretty much sums it up! You have to love it to do it lols :lol: Not to mention hours preparing the dog before hand! I brought that point up before in another thread that there would be no special food in at the dog shows - apparently they only intend to stay localish. I'm not sure how local they intend to stay when he has to eat every two hours at home? Not to mention the fact that they need to be going to championship shows up and down the country if they are serious about this. Not just the open shows. x


I have friends go to SFAS its for people who's horse shaven't been produced they do it all themselves.. sure the dog world has them.. well SL I dont think lives that far from me.. and I know that all the biggies are generally birmingham and down south can't see it being much different for dogs.. they set of the night before and sleep in tents..lol


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> I think thats the class that Kai will be entered into when he's neutered wont it?


It's not a class, you aren't allowed to take a dog to a show that hasn't been entered - it just pretty much means you can take your dog along with you. NFC stands for not for competition. It just means if people need to take pet dogs along too then they can and they will have an area where they can be benched ect  x


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

NFC means not for competition.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I think thats the class that Kai will be entered into when he's neutered wont it?


Castrated dogs can be shown 'normally' but the KC have to be informed of the operation.

_I think_...............


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I think thats the class that Kai will be entered into when he's neutered wont it?


NFC is "Not for Competition" hun, if you bring a dog but dont intend to enter it into any classes.
Neuter dogs can still be shown


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Starlite said:


> Can i just say, a doctors note isnt a free pass to every benefit as some people seem to think.
> I remember my mum speaking to an advisor in the JC about applying for ESA as the doctor had signed her off work and the advisors response was "well your not that bad really, are you?"
> You have to go to a medical which is hard to pass and extremely stressful.
> 
> ...


Nope but when you have probs and go the docs the doc usually refers you to a specialist.. the specialist will then confirm what you have then they can apply for other allowances.


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

deb53 said:


> SL....you had all intentions of showing Alaska, then Kai was bought in, first to be shown then if he proved himself in the show world you were going to use him on Alaska.
> 
> Why are you not concentrating on these 2. Why bring another pup into the equation.


He's still going to be shown in a few months but he won't do very well as he is to neutered and he will have points deducted for this.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Is anyone please gonna answer my questions SL & SC.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

SC7639 said:


> He's still going to be shown in a few months but he won't do very well as he is to neutered and he will have points deducted for this.


And Alaska?


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> I have friends go to SFAS its for people who's horse shaven't been produced they do it all themselves.. sure the dog world has them.. well SL I dont think lives that far from me.. and I know that all the biggies are generally birmingham and down south can't see it being much different for dogs.. they set of the night before and sleep in tents..lol


Well we live in scotland and theres only a handful of champ shows within three hours from here lols :lol:. So it's normally a 6 hours + drive for us lols :lol:. Because of work ect we normally just leave early depending on how long it will take us to get there - say 7 hours we will leave at about 11ish to give us plenty of time to stop for the dogs, toilet breaks ect and get there about 7am. Then we will normally leave about 1 or 2ish sometimes later if a friend has took Best of Breed so we can cheer them on in the group :thumbup:. Get back home between about 10pm and 2am :lol:. Because of work and the fact my brother is watching our other dog, we dont normally stay at travel inn. Although this year we are going to for Crufts and we plan to stay with friends at some of the really far away shows x


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Nope but when you have probs and go the docs the doc usually refers you to a specialist.. the specialist will then confirm what you have then they can apply for other allowances.


they reffered my mum to a psychiatrist and an addiction councillor who have been fantastic but again their statements on a condition may not be taken into account. Ive heard of this happening, i had a look round MSE benefits forum when my mum was going through her application


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Starlite said:


> NFC is "Not for Competition" hun, if you bring a dog but dont intend to enter it into any classes.
> Neuter dogs can still be shown


Im just wondering.. then what is the point in showing a dog that you haven't bred that has been neutered?

It can't be shown so its a potential stud... And all the work surely goes back to the breeder.. so basically you are showing the dog off for whom ever bred the dog.. so basically if peeps do like the stamp of dog then they will go to that breeder and not yourself??

Sorry starlite dont know how I quoted you.. Im getting tired.. LOL


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Has anyone ever kept a record of how much it has cost them to campaign a dog to its champion title?


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Nope but when you have probs and go the docs the doc usually refers you to a specialist.. the specialist will then confirm what you have then they can apply for other allowances.


I have been through all of that, seen specialists for about 8 years now still doesn't help.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Well we live in scotland and theres only a handful of champ shows within three hours from here lols :lol:. So it's normally a 6 hours + drive for us lols :lol:. Because of work ect we normally just leave early depending on how long it will take us to get there - say 7 hours we will leave at about 11ish to give us plenty of time to stop for the dogs, toilet breaks ect and get there about 7am. Then we will normally leave about 1 or 2ish sometimes later if a friend has took Best of Breed so we can cheer them on in the group :thumbup:. Get back home between about 10pm and 2am :lol:. Because of work and the fact my brother is watching our other dog, we dont normally stay at travel inn. Although this year we are going to for Crufts and we plan to stay with friends at some of the really far away shows x


Youd be cheaper moving down South for showing, youd save a fortune in petrol costs wouldnt you lol?

All the best shows are in England (lucky sods )


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

SC7639 said:


> He's still going to be shown in a few months but he won't do very well as he is to neutered and he will have points deducted for this.


So why havent you had him out and about for puppy and Junior classes?

He wont necessary have points deducted if he is neutered. Why are you

neutering him?

There are many neutered dogs winning tickets.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Has anyone ever kept a record of how much it has cost them to campaign a dog to its champion title?


No hun i think the total would make them cry :lol:


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Im just wondering.. then what is the point in showing a dog that you haven't bred that has been neutered?
> 
> It can't be shown so its a potential stud... And all the work surely goes back to the breeder.. so basically you are showing the dog off for whom ever bred the dog.. so basically if peeps do like the stamp of dog then they will go to that breeder and not yourself??


Because alot of people enjoy it . I don't intend to stud any of my boys and they have done really well this year, but i adore showing and i love being in the ring with them. It's just wonderful to seem them do their stuff imo, and i always feel so proud of them - i would even if they were walking away with nothing tbh.x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> And Alaska?


Yes and Alaska

Why are neither being shown.?


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

Starlite said:


> Youd be cheaper moving down South for showing, youd save a fortune in pterol costs wouldnt you lol?
> 
> All the best shows are in England (lucky sods )


We get that every time at shows from everyone :lol:. 'when the hell are you moving south ya maddies' :lol:. We don't really mind that much tbh, it's exhausting but worth it! & makes it even more worth it when SKC time comes :thumbup: get to take the pee out of all of our other friends who have travelled for ages  x


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Starlite said:


> No hun i think the total would make them cry :lol:


Same. :lol: Entered mine into crufts tonight, thats enough to make me cry


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Because alot of people enjoy it . I don't intend to stud any of my boys and they have done really well this year, but i adore showing and i love being in the ring with them. It's just wonderful to seem them do their stuff imo, and i always feel so proud of them - i would even if they were walking away with nothing tbh.x


Are your dogs neutered? Do you see my point about campaigning for someone else?

I have friends with shares in dogs.. I have friends who have taken a pup purely to show.. and if it does well its then to be bred with and the original owner gets the profit of the litter.. Its all very mad.. :/


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Starlite said:


> No hun i think the total would make them cry :lol:


I know someone who did. Quite a nice dog and a reasonable handler but nothing spectacular. 1 or 2 shows every week to get his title including fuel and campsites ect £50,000


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Yes and Alaska
> 
> Why are neither being shown.?


Exactly - if they were serious these would have already been shown, not put to one side and buy /breed new ones to supposedly show.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Same. :lol: Entered mine into crufts tonight, thats enough to make me cry


I'm gonna cry if I keep getting put on ignore  :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

hawksport said:


> I know someone who did. Quite a nice dog and a reasonable handler but nothing spectacular. 1 or 2 shows every week to get his title including fuel and campsites ect £50,000


and us with 5plus dogs to show through out the year ... oh dear stop now


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

deb53 said:


> So why havent you had him out and about for puppy and Junior classes?
> 
> He wont necessary have points deducted if he is neutered. Why are you
> 
> ...


We're taking him to classes this month when they start.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

deb53 said:


> I'm gonna cry if I keep getting put on ignore  :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


aww whos ignoring you - what did you ask.. (just took you off ignore so missed it) :lol:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

hawksport said:


> I know someone who did. Quite a nice dog and a reasonable handler but nothing spectacular. 1 or 2 shows every week to get his title including fuel and campsites ect £50,000


ok its official, were all mental :scared: :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> aww whos ignoring you - what did you ask.. (just took you off ignore so missed it) :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

SC7639 said:


> We're taking him to classes this month when they start.


What about Alaska?

So you will have 3 Shelties being shown?


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Are your dogs neutered? Do you see my point about campaigning for someone else?
> 
> I have friends with shares in dogs.. I have friends who have taken a pup purely to show.. and if it does well its then to be bred with and the original owner gets the profit of the litter.. Its all very mad.. :/


No my dogs aren't neutered, but yeah i do see your point. If you don't get on with your breeder then I can't imagine someone doing it other than for enjoyment. We get on great with our breeders and it's nice when your dog wins and they ovbiously get to take some credit for it :thumbup:. That is very mad :lol:. Our newest puppy, Blue bear, was our breeders pick of the litter and it's looking like he is going to do very very well but we shall see . It would be great if he does, but if he doesn't then it's not a problem. If he does extremely well then Suzanne would like to call him back to stud but we would get the fee - but its not really something we think about right now. He'd have to do a hell of a lot of winning before we would allow that, and it would be a good three years down the line ! We'll just enjoy our baby and showing him in the meantime :thumbup: x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

How much is it to enter crufts?? :eek6:


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

hawksport said:


> I know someone who did. Quite a nice dog and a reasonable handler but nothing spectacular. 1 or 2 shows every week to get his title including fuel and campsites ect £50,000


ohhhhhhh dear :lol: think of the pretty car (s) they could've had! thats dedication for ya  x


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Are your dogs neutered? Do you see my point about campaigning for someone else?


I show my mums dogs ones she has bred or brought in - I love it! Only got my first show dog this year


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> No my dogs aren't neutered, but yeah i do see your point. If you don't get on with your breeder then I can't imagine someone doing it other than for enjoyment. We get on great with our breeders and it's nice when your dog wins and they ovbiously get to take some credit for it :thumbup:. That is very mad :lol:. Our newest puppy, Blue bear, was our breeders pick of the litter and it's looking like he is going to do very very well but we shall see . It would be great if he does, but if he doesn't then it's not a problem. If he does extremely well then Suzanne would like to call him back to stud but we would get the fee - but its not really something we think about right now. He'd have to do a hell of a lot of winning before we would allow that, and it would be a good three years down the line ! We'll just enjoy our baby and showing him in the meantime :thumbup: x


Yeah.. enjoy your dogs... I agree..


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> How much is it to enter crufts?? :eek6:


i'm going to shield my eyes at the answer :lol:. I have to enter tomorrow and i would rather just not check my bank balance afterwards - stay in my 'happy place' instead :lol:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> aww whos ignoring you - what did you ask.. (just took you off ignore so missed it) :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol: its ok got sort of an answer



SC7639 said:


> We're taking him to classes this month when they start.


But surely if you bought a pup to show and to use as a stud for your bitch you would have started ringcraft classes at 12 weeks or done your own training so you could start in puppy class at 6 months.

Why the delay 

Not being nosey or anything its just that each time someone comes into the breeding section you are one of the first to ask if the dog is being shown or worked.

How do you know Alaska or Kai (leaving aside he is getting castrated) are up to breed standard if none have been in the ring.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> How much is it to enter crufts?? :eek6:


£22 per dog (I entered two dogs) for the first class, £8 for parking, £5 for a catalogues, £12 for extra adult passes. Then for us around £60/70 in petrol, and money for spending  
Im on BIS day and its extra money for a ticket to watch BIS judging.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> i'm going to shield my eyes at the answer :lol:. I have to enter tomorrow and i would rather just not check my bank balance afterwards - stay in my 'happy place' instead :lol:


LMFA.. this is all sounding rather familiar.. How much do you need for the shows.. LOl er well erm 20.... And then I have to go the bank myself abd get more just so he doesn't know.. lol that was when I had someone to worry about.. haha and thats when we cooked are own food in a horsebox..

Hey you guys.. have none of you thought of getting a tranny and converting it into a dog box.. you can have beds/seating cooker sink etc and have room for the dog crates too.. 

That was how our box was..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

deb53 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol: its ok got sort of an answer
> 
> But surely if you bought a pup to show and to use as a stud for your bitch you would have started ringcraft classes at 12 weeks or done your own training so you could start in puppy class at 6 months.
> 
> ...


Good question there Deb.. if you planned all of this.. your right you would have been at ringcraft class and had good advice of those who know and know the breed..


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> £22 per dog (I entered two dogs) for the first class, £8 for parking, £5 for a catalogues, £12 for extra adult passes. Then for us around £60/70 in petrol, and money for spending
> Im on BIS day and its extra money for a ticket to watch BIS judging.


:scared: Ouch!!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> LMFA.. this is all sounding rather familiar.. How much do you need for the shows.. LOl er well erm 20.... And then I have to go the bank myself abd get more just so he doesn't know.. lol that was when I had someone to worry about.. haha and thats when we cooked are own food in a horsebox..
> 
> Hey you guys.. have none of you thought of getting a tranny and converting it into a dog box.. you can have beds/seating cooker sink etc and have room for the dog crates too..
> 
> That was how our box was..


You should see some of the hotels on wheels at dog shows


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :scared: Ouch!!


Many people stay in hotels - we come home for the other dogs, have to pay my sister to look after them little money grabber  Also think about them that book time off work to go for the whole 4days. I love showing so wont complain about paying to show, its what I like and like meeting friends from all over the country at crufts its a fab day out


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> of getting a tranny and converting it into a dog box.. you can have beds/seating cooker sink etc and have room for the dog crates too..
> 
> That was how our box was..


You and my OH think alike!
He's said before how easier it would be to convert a van and you could have it to your exact specifications, plus your not restricted to the same MPH as the caravans etc, cant remember what he said their limit was, but anyway you'd get there quicker lol!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> You should see some of the hotels on wheels at dog shows


Hey ave seen plenty of lush horse boxes... showers sky and everything in em..lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Starlite said:


> You and my OH think alike!
> He's said before how easier it would be to convert a van and you could have it to your exact specifications, plus your not restricted to the same MPH as the caravans etc, cant remember what he said their limit was, but anyway you'd get there quicker lol!


Yep anything up to 3.5t and you can still have it MOT'd at your local mot station.. Ya can fit a seat that goes into a double bed.. and get a sink the lot in their.. nothing like a cooked brekkie in the morn..lol


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Hey ave seen plenty of lush horse boxes... showers sky and everything in em..lol


I was thinking of a converted transit for overnight stays if the puppy I was supposed to have had worked out. Now the breeder I want one from won't be having another litter for 2 years that means mine will be comming on for 10. So I have to think carefully if it will be fair on him to have a young puppy.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> I was thinking of a converted transit for overnight stays if the puppy I was supposed to have had worked out. Now the breeder I want one from won't be having another litter for 2 years that means mine will be comming on for 10. So I have to think carefully if it will be fair on him to have a young puppy.


I see your point on the other hand it gives you some time to convert something real nice and get a good paint job on it.. 

The Dobemobile!!!

Or Daves Dobemobile.. has a ring to it..


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

deb53 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol: its ok got sort of an answer


ahh okies - *puts Deb back on ignore*


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I see your point on the other hand it gives you some time to convert something real nice and get a good paint job on it..
> 
> The Dobemobile!!!
> 
> Or Daves Dobemobile.. has a ring to it..


Why does everyone call me Dave? Someone I used to work with used to call me Dangerous Dave


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Right Guys.....i off. Been great talking to you all, bloody tiring this typing.

Took meds hours ago and now got to take more to get out of this locked position:lol:

Night night, 

SL & SC Hope you take a bit of time to reconsider and think of Scorcher. Its not like you haven't got 2 to show and to breed you would want Alaska proven in the ring first wouldn't you.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Why does everyone call me Dave? Someone I used to work with used to call me Dangerous Dave


Lol its ringed with teh dobemobile.. lol


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Right Guys.....i off. Been great talking to you all, bloody tiring this typing.


Night Night - Im doing a blinking wildlife legislation essay - cant stop now im in the frame of mind


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Night Night - Im doing a blinking wildlife legislation essay - cant stop now im in the frame of mind


I read that totally wrong then am that tired..lol I was wondering why you were doing an essay about wildlife blinking.. I am sooo tired.. I can't get out this chair though..lol


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I read that totally wrong then am that tired..lol I was wondering why you were doing an essay about wildlife blinking.. I am sooo tired.. I can't get out this chair though..lol


lol you do make me chuckle :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> lol you do make me chuckle :thumbup:


You should have seen me 4 hours ago walking 30 yards from the pub and trying to type the right words on here.. lol I have sobered up now though.. I wont read back over my posts though..lol I may have upset someone and would rather not know.. LOL


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> You should have seen me 4 hours ago walking 30 yards from the pub and trying to type the right words on here.. lol I have sobered up now though.. I wont read back over my posts though..lol I may have upset someone and would rather not know.. LOL


well dont worry I upset people when sober, but its our opinions so who cares  anyway dont the truth come out when you've had a little to drink :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> well dont worry I upset people when sober, but its our opinions so who cares  anyway dont the truth come out when you've had a little to drink :lol:


So they say.. a drunken mind speaks a sober one.. well this drunk then sober little woman has get some beauty sleep or in my case loads and loads and loads..ll and hope the wrinkle free fairy turns up.. :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Night Night - I best get back to my work - may leave it for tomorrow/later! Take care!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Night Night - I best get back to my work - may leave it for tomorrow/later! Take care!


And you.. have you seen my thread on the general..lol The mind boggles.. LOL


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Anyone else want to call me one? While me and my OH who has special diet needs live off £650 a month and I give up normal things like clothes (I walk round in £6 pants), I have not been to a hair dresser since I was 14 years old, I dont go out, my 21st birthday money has all gone on the dogs. So that I can give my dogs EVERYTHING when they need it.
> 
> So you tell me who in their right mind would want to live off £650 a month when they have to pay gass, electric, tax and food?
> 
> ...


First of all can I just say what a complete and utter two faced bitch you are! I spent most of the afternoon Pming you back and forth offering help and ways to earn a bit of extra money. You were polite and took the advice. You gave me no reason to believe there were any hard feelings.

Now I find this thread at gone 3am? Why didn't you tell me you had started it? Did you not feel ashamed about starting it after all the help I've given you today? I've been dealing with a personal crisis today, and I took time away from trying to deal with that to try and help you!

I can not type what I really think right now after reading most of this thread as it would sting peoples eyes.



shetlandlover said:


> This post brought it on...
> 
> All because of a thread that was suppost to be a happy one.
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/139404-our-boy-ever-one-he-pup-pictures.html


That's right, selective quoting.



shetlandlover said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Tbh its a bit sad that you cant have a nice thread anymore without it being turned into a thread about how much of a **** failure you are...
> 
> Getting sick of it tbh..


I never called you a failure, neither did I call you a doll dosser OR a dole dosser 



shetlandlover said:


> Can you come on the othert hread and repeat that bit please?
> :lol:
> 
> I am so angry right now.....I feel like I do before I black out. Fan ******* tastic.
> ...


That's right, recruit your troops! You need as many as you can get!



shetlandlover said:


> She put this.....tbh odnt they think I want to work?
> 
> I would love to be able to buy nice stuff....or stuff in general.


You CAN work. No excuse. I will not butter it up for you any longer. Your OH can also work, no excuses. DIsability payments are there to support the disabled, not really for them to live off. That's why they're NOT means tested!



shetlandlover said:


> I know the feeling.
> 
> Scorcher once broke into the fridge freezer and ate £100 worth of food...we couldnt replace it. I even tried to eat royal canin to see if it would taste good enough to last me the rest of the month....it tastes horrid. Mind you that was in 2009....maybe it tastes better now? :lol:


That was 2010 actually. I know because I remember it, and I only joined early in 2010.



shetlandlover said:


> Because we have enough money to afford another dog. I gave up fancy things to replace dog food, vet bills and health tests. One more mouth isnt going to make a difference. As for vet bills all our dogs are insured and I ALWAYS have money side for the excess of all 4 dogs.


You don't have enough money if you can't afford to eat properly, or buy yourself decent cloths. It's your choice to go without for your animals. But this does mean that us tax payers are paying for you to breed your dogs! You have made it clear you don't earn and neither does your OH, so we are paying for it however you look at it.



Maiisiku said:


> Err excuse me! I have read though both threads and I am flat out discusted by the way you've been treated. Your a full time carer so that means you ARE working for the money you've been given. Anyone who says otherwise needs a slap around the head  I was a full time carer for a year to both my grandparents who were too ill to care for themselves. It was bloody hard! I had to lift/clean do all house work, dress and shower 2 fully grown adults who couldn't do it for themselves. Some people need a reality check. Being on benifits for being a carer is not sitting on your ass


This coming from someone else who I spent hours through the night trying to help recently too. Do you have a short memory?



deb53 said:


> Ere exactly :thumbup:
> 
> And how are carers carers when they are on PF 24/7.


For every hour she spend on PF she is losing an hours work. There are PLENTY of jobs she could do. But today told me to find her one 

She has a very short list of potential jobs and can easily think of plenty more if she follows the same path.

I'VE done it, so can she!



momentofmadness said:


> I don't think anyone has called you a bad person or has tried to say you are.. I think it was people are trying to say to you.. and I have put on myself.. how you have started two threads that have been about Scorcher and her troubles and from the outside picture it looks like they are things that will need dealing with.. As you say you have started to address the situ...
> 
> People only know what you tell them....
> 
> And really..* I dont appreciate being called names on Face book and Im pretty sure nobody else who feels they have tried to give you advice does either.. *Like I say.. People only know what you have said!


See that's VERY interesting. I take it SL is bitching about me on facebook? How funny! It was SL that took a screen shot of the nasty message Sequeena put on facebook about me, and then sent it to me!

I'd be grateful for someone to let me know what's been said about me now. You know, just so I know which two faced bitches to ignore 



shetlandlover said:


> Because my OH has his ps3 to keep him quiet and my mum has bejeweled.
> 
> I aint on here 24/7....just like to keep popping on.


If your OH can play on a games station he can work, if he can type on internet forums he can work ... NO excuse. He could be a games tester, or do many other jobs found online to supplement his benefits ... which might I add are sounding more and more strange! How can he be getting £650 a month when he himself said some of the conditions aren't recognised by the DWP? And can't get carers allowance for the same reason? The highest rate of DLA is £71.40 per week, and I can tell you there is no way he would be eligible for that. To qualify you literally have to be spoon fed ... much more to it but that's one of the requirements/needs of the person claiming.

I can also tell you you wont get carers allowance for you mum SL, if she can manage for 24hours without your help.



Sleeping_Lion said:


> Without wanting to get jumped on at all, I've read both threads, and really can't see anything to take offence at. If you post openly about your personal status, and your future plans about owning animals, showing, breeding etc, people are going to bring to attention some of the financial considerations, and warn you about possibly getting yourself into a sticky situation. In fact I think sometimes, your better *friends* are those who tell you the outright truth rather than keep everything pink and fluffy to avoid any possible upset.
> 
> If, at the end of the day, you don't like someone's opinion, which, to be fair, is posted on open forum, then just ignore it, and don't let it get to you. :thumbup:


Thank you!



shetlandlover said:


> If you must know...I am on petforums right now because my mother doesnt need me today.
> 
> My little brother is back tomorrow so I have to go and look after him (he is autistic 11 years old and is in nappies and cant talk) so my mum gave me the day off.....when I am looking after her I can come on here whenever I like because she goes on her computer too.
> 
> I am off to Manchester hospital next weekw ith her to, so yeah.


See above. If she can manage without you for the day, I doubt you will get carers allouance ... unless you lie.



SC7639 said:


> She's caring for me and i'm on PF too sat right next to her, when i need help with things she's here for me but why can't she be on her laptop when i don't need her?


Then she's not caring for you. You don't need help typing, you can work. Whether you want to put the effort into finding a suitable job is another story.



shetlandlover said:


> And whoever said.....I dont actually get paid. I dont get carers allowance or anything like that.


So what makes up the £650 then? You state the amount, you whine on about being misunderstood, so please explain? I'm all ears.



SC7639 said:


> I can't eat at farm foods so that's out of the question and we can't get their either as we don't have a car. Also if i want spag bol i have to buy specialist Spaghetti that you have to go to sainsburys for and that costs like £4 for a box then there's the sauce.
> 
> It's not like i can eat from somewhere cheap i wish i could i would have much more to eat even if it is cheap.


What a load of tosh, but I believe others have already covered this.



CheekoAndCo said:


> I'm guessing you've never had M.E then?
> 
> By the time he made all these specialist foods he would have no energy left to eat it! It's must easier to have something ready made that just needs stuck in a microwave because when you have ME every single little bit of energy counts trust me!!
> 
> ...


Hun, really you could still work. not full time granted. But there are things you can do 



shetlandlover said:


> I dont get carers allowance because the government dont see M.E as a illness so he doesnt work due to dyspraxia (however its spelt) and my mother has just put in for me as her carer so we need to wait for her carers papers as mum's just been told about 2 weeks ago that shes never going to get better.
> 
> *Also I refuse to have a chip pan fryer in my house they are dangerous.*
> 
> I do cook for him, stir fry, chicken, casarole's but he needs food that he can pop in the oven while I am busy with my mum or busy with the dogs as he needs to eat ever 2 hours because he doesnt get energy from food.


If he is capable of making his own meal (this includes putting a meal in the oven) he won't be getting full DLA, and if he is he's claiming it fraudulently.



CheekoAndCo said:


> Wait til they hear people in my situation are allowed to claim full benefits aswell as earn £96 a week for a year without any money getting taken off to make sure they are well enough for work


Actually I believe no disability payment is means tested. Or at least that's what I read when I was looking for a dentist recently and to see if I would qualify for free dental care. But I don't, so yet another tooth crumbled in my mouth... joy!
As I said before it's not really meant to give you money to live off souly, just support you when you can't work... or work part time.



CheekoAndCo said:


> They want people who are disabled back into work so you can work part time for a year while getting the wage. It's so people don't feel like they have no support from benefits if they aren't well enough in the end. It's a good idea but I don't think many people are aware of it sadly.


That's really how it's meant to be anyway hun 



rocco33 said:


> I never said any dog is 100% perfect, nor that they should never get another dog. But not now - not until Scorcher has had all the help and they the problems have been sorted.
> 
> I would not sell a puppy to anyone knowing they had another dog that required a behaviourist. But they are not only getting another puppy, but will be keeping a puppy from the litter they are planning. Remedial behavioural help can take months if not years. They have a responsibility to the dogs they have NOW, one of which requires their attention and specialist help, and it is not a good time to get more. Puppies take a great deal of work - with all the other commitments as a carer and with Scorcher bringing another pup in now is not the right time.


My thoughts entirely 



SC7639 said:


> You may have not said that we can never do anything again but as long as scorcher is alive i don't think she will change. We have been working on her for years, she is getting better but then took a great step backwards this year becoming worse with her separation anxiety. I do hope that she gets better when she sees the behaviourist but i don't hold much hope.
> 
> 'No wonder people question whether you care for dogs!' Where have we shown a lack of caring for our dogs, they have everything they need, are groomed well, loved, fed, get all the medical attention they need.
> 
> Keep your unfounded comments to yourself and leave us and our dogs alone.


Here you are admitting that Scorcher has problems, and even you don't think they will ever be resolved. Time to put your foot down young man and say ... "No more dogs!"


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

It's OK folks, no need to send me anything about the facebook thing. I found her easily enough... BTW why do you use two different surnames SL  just curious.

Can I just say though, you folks really should be careful what you have showing as public on there  Especially when a lot of members have no problem showing others when you bitch behind their backs ... Like SL did when she took a screen shot of what Sequeena said about me and PM'ed it to me! Why you all have to bitch about folks on there anyway, is beyond me.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I joined Facebook about a year ago..didn't like the set up and the stupid games and certainly didn't trust the security.
Some folks contact me on there but I don't answer..they have my Email if they want it.
All I hear from that site is trouble and arguments amongst the 'friends'...you're welcome to it.It's a part of the 'Big Brother' society I want nothing to do with.
Sites like this are enough for me when it comes to discussing problems with strangers.
I think new friends on here are a damn site more genuine than on that Behemoth.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> First of all can I just say what a complete and utter two faced bitch you are! I spent most of the afternoon Pming you back and forth offering help and ways to earn a bit of extra money. You were polite and took the advice. You gave me no reason to believe there were any hard feelings.
> 
> Now I find this thread at gone 3am? Why didn't you tell me you had started it? Did you not feel ashamed about starting it after all the help I've given you today? I've been dealing with a personal crisis today, and I took time away from trying to deal with that to try and help you!
> 
> ...


PHEW! ive just spent gos knows how long reading pages and pages and this one just sums up what ive been thinking, that both of them in my opinion changes problems/situations in their lives to suit, i cannot imagine things can be so bad as whats been made out if they can even contemplate spending time,money and energy that they seem not to have to all they say they want/need to do. Can i just say as well that many benefit debates have been on here and has also been said many times that people have the right to live comfortably, out of poverty in this day and age the right to proper food and clothing, so thats why us working people pay towards this and here 2 people are opting to spend our hard earned money on breeding,buying and showing dogs, well that sticks in my throat tbh if paople dont use the money for what its intended for then shouldnt be getting it.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> I think thats the class that Kai will be entered into when he's neutered wont it?


I don't think you can show neutered Dogs..Things may have changed from my Days of showing though.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

When I was looking to show a boxer who was entire, I wanted him neutered and got informed on here that you can still show neutered dogs


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

SC7639 said:


> TBH do you think i'd really like to go to a centre with a bunch of people that i don't know. I don't really like meeting new people as it is.


But your willing to travel about showing your dog? There's lots of people there that you won't know either.... Even if it's local shows!

And you mentioned earlier you had ME? If your that bad, how will you cope with all the travelling/waiting/showing etc etc?


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> If your OH can play on a games station he can work, if he can type on internet forums he can work ... NO excuse. He could be a games tester, or do many other jobs found online to supplement his benefits ... which might I add are sounding more and more strange! How can he be getting £650 a month when he himself said some of the conditions aren't recognised by the DWP? And can't get carers allowance for the same reason? The highest rate of DLA is £71.40 per week, and I can tell you there is no way he would be eligible for that. To qualify you literally have to be spoon fed ... much more to it but that's one of the requirements/needs of the person claiming.
> 
> If he is capable of making his own meal (this includes putting a meal in the oven) he won't be getting full DLA, and if he is he's claiming it fraudulently."


Can I just point out, I was caring for my partner who had epilepsy a few years back, we were living together and I got Second Adult carer's rate, which is the highest because we were living together I was caring for him 24/7

He normally has 6 or 7 seizures a day, he had to leave his job at a Supermarket because he had to have one week off after every seizure, and more often than not he spent most of his time on crutches because of his legs.

NOW, to be honest, he faked most of his 'pain', he could actually, get a part time job it wasn't THAT severe, I know this because he spent most of his days on the laptop, he can make his own drinks, using a kettle. Granted if he's going through a bad patch I'd be there to watch him just in case, but he could manage it. He could cook himself (I assume so but I always used to do it!), dress himself, go out drinking, go out with his friends, go to college. He was quite independant, and I believe, could manage on himself going to a part time or even full time work.

He was on the highest amount of DLA, though he could look after himself and perhaps if he lived on his own he could cope with a carer who popped in every day?

He used to have his seizures when he's tired, so mainly they were at night when we were going to bed and I'd always have to walk behind him, 90% of the time he'd fall to the floor while at the top of the stairs. Rarely did he have one during the day.

He was more than capable of working, living on his own, doing everything, he even went on an all boys holiday and managed to get cheapish holiday insurance. Yet he could still be entitled to a Disabled parking badge AND the full DLA. Shocking really. Some people use their disabilities to get out of working and to live a 'cushty' life where people can do everything for them.

Do not misunderstand me, I am no way implying that this is what is happening in this thread, I am simply stating that you don't have to be a total inavlid to claim full DLA.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> It's OK folks, no need to send me anything about the facebook thing. I found her easily enough... BTW why do you use two different surnames SL  just curious.
> 
> Can I just say though, you folks really should be careful what you have showing as public on there  Especially when a lot of members have no problem showing others when you bitch behind their backs ... Like SL did when she took a screen shot of what Sequeena said about me and PM'ed it to me! Why you all have to bitch about folks on there anyway, is beyond me.


Aurelia, the facebook stuff is something that really winds me up, there is absolutely no need for people to be bitching about others on there at all!

Jon got slated when he stood up and made people aware of it! At least he tells ya to your face exactly like it is without being two faced


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

not gunna sit here all day and read the thread, but take this as a message of SUPPORT and ADVICE (dont jump on me)

SL's bf... you have ME, dyslexia, dyspraxia and dietry constraints...you may still be able to work its just a matter of finding a job that suits you. I say this because we have been there. And i hope you take this in the tone that it is meant.

My ex and his younger bro both suffer from, and Manage, ME. His brother also has learning difficulties and has no formal educational qualifications (i think he may have a GSCE is art or something from the Unit he attended in place of school)
Both suffer from dietry issues.

My Ex who is the less afflicted of the two was out of work for 18months accounted for by his ME. We found office work made him worse, and would take him 3 steps back. As would highly repetetive work (data entry type). We also found he became the king of procrastination! And rather than doing useful things he would play WoW all day. This would effect his sleeping - thus make him worse. Eventually he got a break working as a temp in a game shop...6yrs on he is an assistant regional manager. He thrived - it was doing dfferent things and in an area he enjoyed. He has to carefully manage his ME and recognise when to stop. But he does it.

His brother isnt so lucky - shop work doesnt suit him as he struggles with interactions between people and his maths is attrocious - the learning difficulties also strike him out with a lot of office work as well. But he found the outdoors work helped him. Also oddly enough he enjoys interacting with children, as he cant with adults, and so volunteers as a teachers assistant in a primary school.

Although the volunteer work is unpaid, he does it because it helps him feel better. With both of them the less they did the worse they felt. Once they found the RIGHT environment, they feel better in themselves and the ME hits them less, they are forced to keep a rigid routine and so they have good sleeping patterns - it all helps.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I've heard really vague mentions of things on FB and the like but I don't know what's gone on or anything about it bar the comments on here about it.

As far as I'm concerned if you don't like somebody then what's the point in talking to them or about them, it makes no sense to me unless they've actually done something awful to you in which case surely a private vent to someone or a couple of friends would be enough..?

I don't really see what this thread does apart from highlight who gets on with who from the type of posts and people 'sharing' their opinion because they have the right to do so as the info has been divulged. I don't see a problem with people sharing their opinion, I'm just not sure what its hoping to achieve on here. There is way too much bickering for my liking and the more it goes on the more I can see why many folk stay in Dog Chat and don't bother with General Chat  :thumbup:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

MissShelley said:


> But your willing to travel about showing your dog? There's lots of people there that you won't know either.... Even if it's local shows!
> 
> And you mentioned earlier you had ME? If your that bad, how will you cope with all the travelling/waiting/showing etc etc?


When I was bad I done *nothing* but rest that week. I went without showers etc just to save enough energy to get to a show. First show I went to in Stafford I was ill for nearly 2 weeks after it and that was with someone else driving. People don't seem to realise how much planning has to go into a simple trip out. I've always pushed myself to get to a show no matter how crap I feel because I enjoy the day out but the second I got through the door home I collapsed in bed and slept until 2/3pm the next day. Luckily I'm well enough now to drive to shows in Stafford etc myself without too much of a problem.

He would have SL there with him at a show for company so he would know someone unlike at a day centre.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

Assuming you meant dole!  been wrcking my brains wondering where doll came into it!
Shouldn't worry about what others say! And let us hope that those that have said things never fall on hard times themselves!

Chin up!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Assuming you meant dole!  been wrcking my brains wondering where doll came into it!
> Shouldn't worry about what others say! And let us hope that those that have said things never fall on hard times themselves!
> 
> Chin up!


But this is someone whose finances are so stretched they tried to eat dog food, living under a goverment that is determined to cut benefits.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

CheekoAndCo said:


> When I was bad I done *nothing* but rest that week. I went without showers etc just to save enough energy to get to a show. First show I went to in Stafford I was ill for nearly 2 weeks after it and that was with someone else driving. People don't seem to realise how much planning has to go into a simple trip out. I've always pushed myself to get to a show no matter how crap I feel because I enjoy the day out but the second I got through the door home I collapsed in bed and slept until 2/3pm the next day. Luckily I'm well enough now to drive to shows in Stafford etc myself without too much of a problem.
> 
> He would have SL there with him at a show for company so he would know someone unlike at a day centre.


I'm not saying that ME isn't debilitating, I just don't understand how - And it was said a few pages back - That if he could prepare his own food, then he'd be too exhausted to eat it! If that is the case then I fail to see where the energy will come from for the dog shows they are planning....

As for getting out and about, if someone really wanted to get out and about then they would do it, there's lots of places apart from day centres to go to


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> I'm not saying that ME isn't debilitating, I just don't understand how - And it was said a few pages back - That if he could prepare his own food, then he'd be too exhausted to eat it! If that is the case then I fail to see where the energy will come from for the dog shows they are planning....
> 
> As for getting out and about, if someone really wanted to get out and about then they would do it, there's lots of places apart from day centres to go to


It is a very strange illness to understand to be honest.. my ex used to say that some days lifting a teaspoon felt like lifting a ten tonne weight; and he was a martial arts instructor so very physically fit. Sadly due to ME he had to pack it (teaching) in.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Savahl said:


> It is a very strange illness to understand to be honest.. my ex used to say that some days lifting a teaspoon felt like lifting a ten tonne weight; and he was a martial arts instructor so very physically fit. Sadly due to ME he had to pack it (teaching) in.


I do understand that symptoms can vary from day to day, but surely there is an element of to at least try help yourself, instead of succumbing to the woe is me, can't do this cos I have xyz illness... But when it's something that suits is very willing


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MissShelley said:


> I do understand that symptoms can vary from day to day, but surely there is an element of to at least try help yourself, instead of succumbing to the woe is me, can't do this cos I have xyz illness... But when it's something that suits is very willing


Cheek and co.. has explained she got through it with pure determination.. I take my hat of to her..  And anyone else.. has has any kind of disability that is trying to give things ago..


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Cheek and co.. has explained she got through it with pure determination.. I take my hat of to her..  And anyone else.. has has any kind of disability that is trying to give things ago..


I know! And I never said she hasn't, my post isn't about her however... I have time for people who will help themselves and at least try. But there does seem to be a lot of 'can't' won't 'don't' in this thread...


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

SL, I just don't understand why you started this thread  If people have already had a go at you about this, did you think they wouldn't defend their viewpoint? It just looks like you're inviting more arguments to me....:confused1:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Having slept a little I can see that my replies to this thread are a little OTT. But when you keep doing things like this to someone they eventually snap.

I didn't spend all that time, and many PM's trying to help you for the good of my health ... I just feel pretty crap that you would shite on me from a great height like this.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> I do understand that symptoms can vary from day to day, but surely there is an element of to at least try help yourself, instead of succumbing to the woe is me, can't do this cos I have xyz illness... But when it's something that suits is very willing


I agree and actually said this in my other post. My ex is now a very successful manager in retail but it took alot of graft and determination to get there and manage the condition, as does his bro


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If we forget all the health problems of the people involved and if we forget the behavioural problems of one of the existing dogs which IMO should be a primary concern, What I would like to know is what kind of breeder would sell a puppy which is going to be a financial commitment for the next 15 years to someone who is already stretched to the limit with no means of improving things in the foreseeable future.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

hawksport said:


> If we forget all the health problems of the people involved and if we forget the behavioural problems of one of the existing dogs which IMO should be a primary concern, What I would like to know is what kind of breeder would sell a puppy which is going to be a financial commitment for the next 15 years to someone who is already stretched to the limit with no means of improving things in the foreseeable future.


 thats just what i was thinking last night when i read this thread, but to me the OP changes things when it suits


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> Anyone else want to call me one? While me and my OH who has special diet needs live off £650 a month and I give up normal things like clothes (I walk round in £6 pants), I have not been to a hair dresser since I was 14 years old, I dont go out, my 21st birthday money has all gone on the dogs. So that I can give my dogs EVERYTHING when they need it.
> 
> *So you tell me who in their right mind would want to live off £650 a month when they have to pay gass, electric, tax and food?*
> 
> ...


How about OAP's they don't get much more, not everyone has a private pension, and if you have you loose most of it in tax.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

though benifits were for people to live of not dogs


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I started off feeling sympathy for the OP, but the more I think about this the angrier I get and the more I believe that no-one on the dole should be allowed to breed or show dogs , an expensive hobby at the best of times

I was led to believe that life on the dole was hard and that the money barely stretched from one week to the next , but from what im hearing here it sounds like both me and my OH would be better off on the dole than working , we wouldnt be as tired and would have mnore time to do what we wanted 
and my Daughter could go on the dole too , then she wont have to work and can stay home with her kids , like she'd love to , instead of having to get a child minder 

sorry if people dont like my post ... but its how I feel , dole money isnt there to indulge expensive hobbies, its for day to day living while people look for work ... if someone wanted to indulge themselves in a hobby like dog breeding/showing then they should get a job and fund it themselves instead of taking tax payers money to do it


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

borderer said:


> though benifits were for people to live of not dogs


Thats what i questioned in an earlier post, apparently anyone on benefits have to have enough to keep them out of poverty and these 2 have put themselves in poverty no new clothes, little food etc tbh i begrudge paying taxes to pay for someone to by dogs and fund the showing bills.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Mese said:


> I started off feeling sympathy for the OP, but the more I think about this the angrier I get and the more I believe that no-one on the dole should be allowed to breed or show dogs , an expensive hobby at the best of times
> 
> I was led to believe that life on the dole was hard and that the money barely stretched from one week to the next , but from what im hearing here it sounds like both me and my OH would be better off on the dole than working , we wouldnt be as tired and would have mnore time to do what we wanted
> and my Daughter could go on the dole too , then she wont have to work and can stay home with her kids , like she'd love to , instead of having to get a child minder
> ...


A agree with you their.. you shouldn't live out of your means.. xxx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

borderer said:


> though benifits were for people to live of not dogs


LOL - 20 odd years ago when I was 18 I worked for the rent office at the council - we had an old fashioned rent officer who told you as it was. If someone came in with a packet of **** saying they couldn't afford the rent he'd ask why they were smoking?
One time a lady came in stating she couldn't afford her rent as she had to buy dog food - she had 4 large GSD's with her - he said don't have dogs if you can't afford them, she left them tied to the desk :scared:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Mese said:


> I started off feeling sympathy for the OP, but the more I think about this the angrier I get and the more I believe that no-one on the dole should be allowed to breed or show dogs , an expensive hobby at the best of times
> 
> I was led to believe that life on the dole was hard and that the money barely stretched from one week to the next , but from what im hearing here it sounds like both me and my OH would be better off on the dole than working , we wouldnt be as tired and would have mnore time to do what we wanted
> and my Daughter could go on the dole too , then she wont have to work and can stay home with her kids , like she'd love to , instead of having to get a child minder
> ...


There not doing their fellow benefit claimers any favours are they, its the genuine claimers i feel sympathy for now because they are making it look like anyone on benefits get too much money


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Anyone else want to call me one? While me and my OH who has special diet needs live off £650 a month and I give up normal things like clothes (I walk round in £6 pants), I have not been to a hair dresser since I was 14 years old, I dont go out, my 21st birthday money has all gone on the dogs. So that I can give my dogs EVERYTHING when they need it.
> 
> So you tell me who in their right mind would want to live off £650 a month when they have to pay gass, electric, tax and food?
> 
> ...


benifits are not for paying for dog vaccines and expensive health tests and dog food benifits are for you to live on


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

borderer said:


> benifits are not for paying for dog vaccines and expensive health tests and dog food benifits are for you to live on


Got a feeling if it was your daughter and partner you would do the same as I would. Bang their heads together and tell them to get their priorities right


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Savahl said:


> I agree and actually said this in my other post. My ex is now a very successful manager in retail but it took alot of graft and determination to get there and manage the condition, as does his bro


That's excellent! Well done to him! Just goes to show what a positive mindset can do for you! If your wiling to put the time and effort in  It's people like him and his bro I have time for 

:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> That's excellent! Well done to him! Just goes to show what a positive mindset can do for you! If your wiling to put the time and effort in  It's people like him and his bro I have time for
> 
> :thumbup:


Even though we arent together anymore, I was always very proud of him. And still am. He is very driven and motivated now he found a job he can manage his ME within


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree with other posters people claiming benefits should not be breeding or showing dogs regardless! 
When we were on benefits a few months back it was a struggle for us to live week to week esp with 2 kids. I would love to know how people can afford to show and breed only getting £53 a week each:confused1:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> SL, I just don't understand why you started this thread  If people have already had a go at you about this, did you think they wouldn't defend their viewpoint? It just looks like you're inviting more arguments to me....:confused1:


Totally agree with the above.

Having read the post about SL's pup I saw people were talking sense and trying to help her.

Sorry but benefits are to help people not dogs and whilst I don't have issues with people on benefits owning them. I do have issues with people buying more on benefits and paying out shed loads to breed as well.

If you are a full time carer to two adults I think you need to concentrate on them and not add more pressure on yourself or poor Scorcher but buying more pups with the intention to breed.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

ok.....dole dossers are people who willingly live off the state with no intent on getting a job at all.....now as you're a carer i dont see how you're in that bracket


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

skyblue said:


> ok.....dole dossers are people who willingly live off the state with no intent on getting a job at all.....now as you're a carer i dont see how you're in that bracket


Here's the thing though ... as far as I'm aware no one actually called her a doll dosser OR a dole dosser. That was a self inflicted insult!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mese said:


> I* started off feeling sympathy for the OP, but the* *more I think about this the angrier I get *and the more I believe that no-one on the dole should be allowed to breed or show dogs , an expensive hobby at the best of times
> 
> I was led to believe that life on the dole was hard and that the money barely stretched from one week to the next , but from what im hearing here it sounds like both me and my OH would be better off on the dole than working , we wouldnt be as tired and would have mnore time to do what we wanted
> and my Daughter could go on the dole too , then she wont have to work and can stay home with her kids , like she'd love to , instead of having to get a child minder
> ...


*Are you saying that old people are scrounging off the state then.??????????????*


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Thats what i questioned in an earlier post, apparently anyone on benefits have to have enough to keep them out of poverty and these 2 have put themselves in poverty no new clothes, little food etc tbh i begrudge paying taxes to pay for someone to by dogs and fund the showing bills.


But you seem to miss the point that shetlandlover posted earlier in this thread that the money for buying the dogs come from her birthday and Christmas money and my 21st bday money went on bills that we could barley afford. So if we want to have dogs budget to keep them, and go showing them with the aid of family at shows where it costs £1.50 per class at the Great Harwood Show. So your saying that even people on the dole shouldn't be able to afford £3 to enter an open dog show then.


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Here's the thing though ... as far as I'm aware no one actually called her a doll dosser OR a dole dosser. That was a self inflicted insult!


No-one called it her but you just implied it!


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

ok...she breeds and shows dogs,is that any different from the legions of long term unemployed who own cars,50 inch televisions and take spanish holidays every year?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

SC7639 said:


> But you seem to miss the point that shetlandlover posted earlier in this thread that the money for buying the dogs come from her birthday and Christmas money and my 21st bday money went on bills that we could barley afford. So if we want to have dogs budget to keep them, and go showing them with the aid of family at shows where it costs £1.50 per class at the Great Harwood Show. So your saying that even people on the dole shouldn't be able to afford £3 to enter an open dog show then.


Ime afraid you are changing just to suit whatever any one questions, well i have to say you are both very lucky to have so much money given to you for birthdays and christmas if it funds buying dogs, keeping them and paying bills if this is the case then you should be getting less benefits because after all most of the benefits must be going on buying dogs, breeding and showing them and thats not what its for.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

SC7639 said:


> But you seem to miss the point that shetlandlover posted earlier in this thread that the money for buying the dogs come from her birthday and Christmas money and my 21st bday money went on bills that we could barley afford. So if we want to have dogs budget to keep them, and go showing them with the aid of family at shows where it costs £1.50 per class at the Great Harwood Show. So your saying that even people on the dole shouldn't be able to afford £3 to enter an open dog show then.


she must of got alot of birthday and xmas money and 21st money went on bills that she could not afford.if she never bought dogs then she would of been able to pay bills


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

SC7639 said:


> But you seem to miss the point that shetlandlover posted earlier in this thread that the money for buying the dogs come from her birthday and Christmas money and my 21st bday money went on bills that we could barley afford. So if we want to have dogs budget to keep them, and go showing them with the aid of family at shows where it costs £1.50 per class at the Great Harwood Show. So your saying that even people on the dole shouldn't be able to afford £3 to enter an open dog show then.


No-one is saying you can't have dogs on benefits.

What some of us are saying is the amount of dogs and getting a new pup and wanting to breed. All this is costly and whilst xmas/birthdays may pay for the actual dog what about the ongoing costs and vet bills etc...?

Also people were upset to think that Scorchers welfare was being put aside in favour of the new pup.

Why put yourself into a situation where you are struggling? why not live to your means and just make do with the 4/5 dogs that you already have?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

skyblue said:


> ok...she breeds and shows dogs,is that any different from the legions of long term unemployed who own cars,50 inch televisions and take spanish holidays every year?


Its exactly the same neither should they be doing that either, doesnt make it right that these 2 should be using benefit money like they are.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

SC7639 said:


> But you seem to miss the point that shetlandlover posted earlier in this thread that the money for buying the dogs come from her birthday and Christmas money and my 21st bday money went on bills that we could barley afford. So if we want to have dogs budget to keep them, and go showing them with the aid of family at shows where it costs £1.50 per class at the Great Harwood Show. So your saying that even people on the dole shouldn't be able to afford £3 to enter an open dog show then.


I think the point is people on the dole shouldnt be breeding dogs full stop. Its not a matter of where the £3 is coming from to enter a competition. 
Breeding is a choice not a need and it shouldnt be done with tax payers money.


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

hawksport said:


> I know someone who did. Quite a nice dog and a reasonable handler but nothing spectacular. 1 or 2 shows every week to get his title including fuel and campsites ect £50,000


Bloody hell well we wont be able to spend even a small fraction of that on shows maybe one show that costs upto £25 to enter and mainly shows in our area there are like 5 between now and june i think.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

skyblue said:


> ok...she breeds and shows dogs,is that any different from the legions of long term unemployed who own cars,50 inch televisions and take spanish holidays every year?


No it's not any different and they are just as bad too, to abuse money given to them to pay for necessities not luxuries.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

skyblue said:


> ok...she breeds and shows dogs,is that any different from the legions of long term unemployed who own cars,50 inch televisions and take spanish holidays every year?


If you can't afford petrol one week a car can stay on the drive. A dog wont wait untill you can afford a bag of food


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

SL how many dogs do you own atm?


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> No-one is saying you can't have dogs on benefits.
> 
> What some of us are saying is the amount of dogs and getting a new pup and wanting to breed. All this is costly and whilst xmas/birthdays may pay for the actual dog what about the ongoing costs and vet bills etc...?
> 
> ...


We're not putting scorchers welfare aside in favour of a new pup, even if we didn't get the pup now one day we'd be getting one and scorcher doesn't show any signs of going any time soon.

Because we can.


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

hawksport said:


> If you can't afford petrol one week a car can stay on the drive. A dog wont wait untill you can afford a bag of food


Yes we know that we have plenty of food for our dogs and budget getting them food well in advance of them running out


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Question?????????????????????

So you are employed and have a good job and own a dog. 

Now if you loose your job, or you are now retired and are on a state pension are suppose to rehome your dog/s or just take them to the vets and have them killed.????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

SC7639 said:


> Bloody hell well we wont be able to spend even a small fraction of that on shows maybe one show that costs upto £25 to enter and mainly shows in our area there are like 5 between now and june i think.


There are some very serious breeders on this site.. 
And SL knows and they are in it to show their dogs and breed the best they can.. they know what they are talking about.. They have helped SL where they can. Only to have her and Other of this site slated on Facebook!

5 shows between now and June is not taking it seriously.. and the way the last threads have gone on its like someone is taking the michael.. especially as recently SL has been a person to jump on others about breeding..

I bet you guys really regret putting up about scorcher now.. but you see its opened people eyes.. and its only through your doing that people on here have the opinions they have!

I am afraid I do agree with the majority.. If you want to breed and show.. go and and get a job! You already have two Shelties a CKC and Scorcher.. And seriously its not cheap feeding dogs as I am sure you know.. and keeping them in tip top condition is equally as expensive.. 
SL painted a picture she was going to breed the Shelties she could worked it all out.. was going to Campaign these dogs.. But hello how long have you had the current Shelties and not even sought help for ring craft.. If not to get the dogs known just to give you the experience you obviously need!

You two have brought all of this on yourselves.. And I do not recall anyone calling you Doll dossers or Dole Dossers.. But TBO the way you describe yourselves!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Question?????????????????????
> 
> So you are employed and have a good job and own a dog.
> 
> Now if you loose your job, or you are now retired and are on a state pension are suppose to rehome your dog/s or just take them to the vets and have them killed.????????????????????????????????????????


In that case you do what you can to get by. These are allready in that situation with nothing about to change


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

harley bear said:


> SL how many dogs do you own atm?


They have 4 two shelties and one CKC and Scorcher


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

SC7639 said:


> We're not putting scorchers welfare aside in favour of a new pup, even if we didn't get the pup now one day we'd be getting one and scorcher doesn't show any signs of going any time soon.
> 
> Because we can.


You may want to struggle but what about all your dogs welfare?

What if SL became sick and couldn't care for you both?

What if the government reduced your benefits?

What provisions have you made for all your dogs incase you or SL'S mum health became worse which meant that you couldn't be at home for example?

I'm sorry I don't accept your answer BECAUSE WE CAN I think you need to think about your lifestyle and disposable income.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> Question?????????????????????
> 
> So you are employed and have a good job and own a dog.
> 
> Now if you loose your job, or you are now retired and are on a state pension are suppose to rehome your dog/s or just take them to the vets and have them killed.????????????????????????????????????????


state pension is not a benifit you worked and payed for it


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> No it's not any different and they are just as bad too, to abuse money given to them to pay for necessities not luxuries.


 It does go on necessities. A kid isn't a necessity but people still have them on benefits and getting a dog is like planning to have a child!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

From what ive read on previous thread isnt breeding expensive????? and with all the risk and potential further cost I personally dont see how someone on benefits can afford to do its properly. IMO. We work full time and I KNOW we couldnt afford you have to live within your means


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> They have 4 two shelties and one CKC and Scorcher


:scared: crikey and they want another pup! 
We had 2 labs and hit VERY hard times and we couldnt the two. I honestly dont know how they can feed 4 dogs aqnd a pup and themselves on benrfits

BUT i hear disability pays well for some..... I know of a few people on disability benefit and live like royalty.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

SC7639 said:


> Bloody hell well we wont be able to spend even a small fraction of that on shows maybe one show that costs upto £25 to enter and mainly shows in our area there are like 5 between now and june i think.


err have you never picked up a "Dog World" or "Our Dogs" newspaper??

Tonnes of upcoming shows at the back to enter and tells you how much it is to enter per class etc


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Question?????????????????????
> 
> So you are employed and have a good job and own a dog.
> 
> Now if you loose your job, or you are now retired and are on a state pension are suppose to rehome your dog/s or just take them to the vets and have them killed.????????????????????????????????????????


We are not talking about people losing jobs and going on benefits but people already on them who are struggling yet want to buy more dogs and expensive ones too and then go on to breed and show them (more expense)

People circumstances do change, but if you are already on benefits with no sign of improvements why put more pressure on yourselves?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

harley bear said:


> :scared: crikey and they want another pup!
> We had 2 labs and hit VERY hard times and we couldnt the two. I honestly dont know how they can feed 4 dogs aqnd a pup and themselves on benrfits
> 
> BUT i hear disability pays well for some..... I know of a few people on disability benefit and live like royalty.


Apparently they are not in receipt of disability And lets not forget them planning to breed...


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> Question?????????????????????
> 
> So you are employed and have a good job and own a dog.
> 
> Now if you loose your job, or you are now retired and are on a state pension are suppose to rehome your dog/s or just take them to the vets and have them killed.????????????????????????????????????????


That is just being over-dramatic for effect. 

However some people do need to make hard choices, if it is impossible to keep dogs on the income you have, then sometimes there is no option but to try and rehome and if that is not an option then dogs do get put down unfortunately. 
A medium sized dog costs about £2500 a year to keep well, so do the math.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

harley bear said:


> :scared: crikey and they want another pup!
> We had 2 labs and hit VERY hard times and we couldnt the two. I honestly dont know how they can feed 4 dogs aqnd a pup and themselves on benrfits
> 
> *BUT i hear disability pays well for some..... I know of a few people on disability benefit and live like royalty.*




I would love to know how, our friends don't.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

4 dogs all paid for by xmas and birthday money, dont think so. If that was so why isnt there enough money from benefits to by clothes haircuts and more food.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> That is just being over-dramatic for effect.
> 
> However some people do need to make hard choices, if it is impossible to keep dogs on the income you have, then sometimes there is no option but to try and rehome and if that is not an option then dogs do get put down unfortunately.
> A medium sized dog costs about £2500 a year to keep well, so do the math.


Blimey 10 grand to keep four dogs then.. and that is without breeding and showing crikey..


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Apparently they are not in receipt of disability And lets not forget them planning to breed...


Right ok, if thats the case then the most they will be on is a couples clain of £103.00 per week, after their own food, bills and dog food what on earth is left to show and breed? 
We buy dog food in bulk and it costs us about £45 every 4 months at the moment and thats with (1) dog! 
There is no way anyone could affors 5 dogs, food, bills, and everything else on 412.00 per month!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

taking aside all the benifits etc... if i was a breeder i would never sell a puppy to someone who has a problem dog. I would advice them to work on that dog first, sort out the problem before even considering a new addition.

I wonder if the breeder is aware of the whole situation the pup will be put in.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Right ok, if thats the case then the most they will be on is a couples clain of £103.00 per week, after their own food, bills and dog food what on earth is left to show and breed?
> We buy dog food in bulk and it costs us about £45 every 4 months at the moment and thats with (1) dog!
> There is no way anyone could affors 5 dogs, food, bills, and everything else on 412.00 per month!


They get £650 a month as stated by themselves earlier on in the thread..


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes was going to say too she has stated they get £650 a month not including rent.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> They get £650 a month as stated by themselves earlier on in the thread..


well then they have to be getting something extra because the norman couples claim is 103.00 per week.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Right ok, if thats the case then the most they will be on is a couples clain of £103.00 per week, after their own food, bills and dog food what on earth is left to show and breed?
> We buy dog food in bulk and it costs us about £45 every 4 months at the moment and thats with (1) dog!
> There is no way anyone could affors 5 dogs, food, bills, and everything else on 412.00 per month!


They did say they got £650 per month


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I am coming over to the UK to sign on and spend all day with my precious dogs and then show and breed! What a life!


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

Here is all of our dog food bought with money we have put aside:

1 full 35 L Box + 1 half full box 35 L Box + 1 3.5 L Box - Royal Canin

Half full 80 L Box - Simpsons


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Yes was going to say too she has stated they get £650 a month not including rent.


The rent will be paid for and all the council tax.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

Acacia86 said:


> I am coming over to the UK to sign on and spend all day with my precious dogs and then show and breed! What a life!


welcome to the land of plenty:thumbup::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

How much would I get.. a single mum with two kids under 16.. will I be able to afford to go and buy a new horse.. miss em dearly I do.. and while I am working I just cannot afford to get one and pay for it every week.. :/


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I some areas it would cost *all* of £650 a month to rent the two bed bungalow that they say they live in.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I have no idea how anyone has money to 'put aside' when your on benefits? I know we didnt have ANYTHING left at the end of each week!


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

Acacia86 said:


> I am coming over to the UK to sign on and spend all day with my precious dogs and then show and breed! What a life!


Good luck it's not an easy task getting any money out of the stingy government.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> *Are you saying that old people are scrounging off the state then.??????????????*


Define old ?
My 85 year old M-I-L still runs and works full time in her own laundry service business , my 78 yr old Dad still works part-time in a fishing tackle shop


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

SC7639 said:


> Good luck it's not an easy task getting any money out of the stingy government.


Pardon!! £650 a month +/- rent and council tax.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

SC7639 said:


> Here is all of our dog food bought with money we have put aside:
> 
> 1 full 35 L Box + 1 half full box 35 L Box + 1 3.5 L Box - Royal Canin
> 
> Half full 80 L Box - Simpsons


and where is your food or are you still on the royal canin?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

harley bear said:


> The rent will be paid for and all the council tax.


dont forget free prescriptions and dental care:thumbup:


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> How much would I get.. a single mum with two kids under 16.. will I be able to afford to go and buy a new horse.. miss em dearly I do.. and while I am working I just cannot afford to get one and pay for it every week.. :/


I know we couldn't afford a horse sorry you'll just have to have more kids to get one


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> So if we want to have dogs budget to keep them, and go showing them with the aid of family at shows where it costs £1.50 per class at the Great Harwood Show. So your saying that even people on the dole shouldn't be able to afford £3 to enter an open dog show then.


Those aren't the sort of dog shows you need to go to to prove she's worthy of breeding.

It's a bit academic anyway, considering the owner of the first stud dog you planned to use refused saying Alaska wasn't good enough to breed from and you should get her spayed!

Shetlandlover's response calling them a 'w*****r' says it all says it all!
You have no intention of doing anything properly, you just want to breed and if the tax payer has to pay for it you seem to think that it is your right.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

SC7639 said:


> Good luck it's not an easy task getting any money out of the stingy government.


c'mon you cant complain really can ya? If you live on a benefit then i dont think you have a right to complain tbh, you get money to live on wich is a hell of a lot more than some countries would do for you.


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

borderer said:


> dont forget free prescriptions and dental care:thumbup:


Aye its a wonderful life!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

What other pets do you have?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Good luck it's not an easy task getting any money out of the stingy government.


I am all in favour of the benefits system to help those who need help during times they need it, but people like you take the p***. 



> Apparently they are not in receipt of disability And lets not forget them planning to breed...


Well, if it's not disability or carers allowance then it must be income support or job seekers allowance.
And it won't be just £650 a month - they will get their rent and council tax paid!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> I some areas it would cost *all* of £650 a month to rent the two bed bungalow that they say they live in.


The rent and council tax is probably paid for them so the £650 is for food and bills.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I felt sorry for op at the start of this thread..... now im just getting slightly peeved


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> The rent and council tax is probably paid for them so the £650 is for food and bills.


Course it will be paid for them!


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

harley bear said:


> c'mon you cant complain really can ya? If you live on a benefit then i dont think you have a right to complain tbh, you get money to live on wich is a hell of a lot more than some countries would do for you.


Yeah thats true i guess should be greatful but will my conditions i should be getting way more money it's a travesty that i'm not, they just simply don't believe my but don't seem to want to meet me to see for themselves.

BTW if you cant tell i'm being sarcastic then poor you.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

SC7639 said:


> I know we couldn't afford a horse sorry you'll just have to have more kids to get one


Being a single mum is no easy task.... And I didn't plan out for it to be this way.. but I dealt with what has happned.. in my time having been put in a refuge with my kids and everything else we have gone through.. we didn't choose it.. But we have held out heads up hi and dealt with it...
You dont see the point I am a single mum could quit my job and I know for a fact would be better off.. Getting everything paid.. But I have my pride, and I will always have it because I make an effort!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

lauren001 said:


> That is just being over-dramatic for effect.
> 
> However some people do need to make hard choices, if it is impossible to keep dogs on the income you have, then sometimes there is no option but to try and rehome and if that is not an option then dogs do get put down unfortunately.
> A medium sized dog costs about £2500 a year to keep well, so do the math.


Not intending to go off topic, but £2.5k for a medioum sized dog does sound a little O.T.T.

I keep two medium sized dogs (weimys aged 3 & 10 They are fed in my view an extremely good diet, albeit I buy in bulk, Currently food is costing me around £1000 pa for both and that includes supplements, Insurance for both on top of that is around £500pa - we do not have, kenneling, walking, nor grooming to pay! Only having the lepto annually now so that is negligable, worming and fleeing for both is I think £70pa (don't do during winter and NEVER seen so much as a speck of flee poo on either of em!)

Training was costly as was paying £18 a hour for the youngest - but that is a luxury that many would not incur! Showing was costing me only around a fiver a week - but only did Newark Showground! and ringcraft used to cost me about £1.50. We always take them away with us - and that can cost £3 per night each depending on which site we are on.

All in all would struggle to add up all we spend to £2.5k each pa each and I really believe mine have the best of everything! They have very expensive beds - but they were one off costs, vet bed I pick up at shows aas and when at around $14 for a largish peice! Think thats it really.

But then I am always buying them toys which I never account for.

BUT! that said - Misty DID cost me over £11k in two years on vets bills - so if anyone gets stumped with costs like that then that is another kettle of fish!

Sorry to have gone off track! maybe this in another thread! How much do you spend on your dog a year


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> Question?????????????????????
> 
> So you are employed and have a good job and own a dog.
> 
> Now if you loose your job, or you are now retired and are on a state pension are suppose to rehome your dog/s or just take them to the vets and have them killed.????????????????????????????????????????


If you work then save when you have money for the times when you maybe wont , even if its only a few quid a week , it soon adds up

and if you need help from the dole then take it, but dont abuse it , thats all im saying :thumbup:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

SC7639 said:


> Yeah thats true i guess should be greatful but will my conditions i should be getting way more money it's a travesty that i'm not, they just simply don't believe my but don't seem to want to meet me to see for themselves.
> 
> BTW if you cant tell i'm being sarcastic then poor you.


Dont get cockey mate! There is no need what so ever! If you dont like the raw truth then dont post such a pathetic thread! Woe is me!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

harley bear said:


> I felt sorry for op at the start of this thread..... now im just getting slightly peeved


Your not the only one, i was reading the thread last night and i couldnt believe how tolerant everyone was tbh.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Yeah thats true i guess should be greatful but will my conditions i should be getting way more money it's a travesty that i'm not, they just simply don't believe my but don't seem to want to meet me to see for themselves.


All I've every heard you post is excuse after excuse. 



> but will my conditions i should be getting way more money it's a travesty that i'm not


Jeez 

I've always thought that yours and shetlandlovers posts don't add up.

You do need help, but that help is not in the form of more money and it's not more pups


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Your not the only one, i was reading the thread last night and i couldnt believe how tolerant everyone was tbh.


Its the good honest decent people in this world that always finish last! But if you know how to screw the system then your already miles ahead


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> Those aren't the sort of dog shows you need to go to to prove she's worthy of breeding.
> 
> It's a bit academic anyway, considering the owner of the first stud dog you planned to use refused saying Alaska wasn't good enough to breed from and you should get her spayed!
> 
> ...


Exactly we're just screw ups and wish to do what ever we want while you guys all pay for it isn't life wonderful, as i sit on my fat ass doing f all all day YAY!

I mean hey if i was healthy i could go out to work then after work go snow boarding or maybe roller blading which i can't do anymore due to my illness but no i love being fat on my ass having to eat more than i'd like just so i don't get put in hospital.

OH the joys!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Ive read back through this thread and im shock.....................

Can someone actually remind me why I go to work????


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

SC7639 said:


> Exactly we're just screw ups and wish to do what ever we want while you guys all pay for it isn't life wonderful, as i sit on my fat ass doing f all all day YAY!
> 
> I mean hey if i was healthy i could go out to work then after work go snow boarding or maybe roller blading which i can't do anymore due to my illness but no i love being fat on my ass having to eat more than i'd like just so i don't get put in hospital.
> 
> OH the joys!


Your brain obviously works and so do your fingers!


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by rocco33
> > Those aren't the sort of dog shows you need to go to to prove she's worthy of breeding.
> >
> ...


I rest my case 

You've quoted my post but your reply has absolutely nothing to do with anything I've said!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> I some areas it would cost *all* of £650 a month to rent the two bed bungalow that they say they live in.


A two bedroom bungalow? Ive seen it described as having an east wing and a west wing.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't think we will change SL and her OH minds.

They are set on getting another pup and showing and breeding despite not being able to afford to do so or as Rocco 33 said their dog not being good enough to breed from.

I don't doubt the current dogs they have are looked after but I still don't agree with buying more and breeding/showing if you are on benefits and are paid to be someones full time carer.

Why not just enjoy the dogs you have?


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Its the good honest decent people in this world that always finish last! But if you know how to screw the system then your already miles ahead


Yep screwing them is the easy bit but for as much money as you can, god thats the hard bit. I mean we should have a 40'' tv and be jetting off to the moldives(no idea how to spell that) every weekend while our butler looks after the dogs but hey what can you do!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Your brain obviously works and so do your fingers!


I agree, I know people who work with all kinds of disabilities


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

ClaireLouise said:


> Ive read back through this thread and im shock.....................
> 
> Can someone actually remind me why I go to work????


to pay tax so she can keep dogs


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone getting a sense of deja vu


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> I rest my case
> 
> You've quoted my post but your reply has absolutely nothing to do with anything I've said!


Did you not see that i am agreeing with you, should stop all the charades and just be honest now shouldn't I. God how lovely it is here in our house with our dogs and soon i'll be going on a mile hike with them lol

As you can guess i can't actually go on a mile hike, in case anyone is too stupid to realise


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

SC7639 said:


> Exactly we're just screw ups and wish to do what ever we want while you guys all pay for it isn't life wonderful, as i sit on my fat ass doing f all all day YAY!
> 
> I mean hey if i was healthy i could go out to work then after work go snow boarding or maybe roller blading which i can't do anymore due to my illness but no i love being fat on my ass having to eat more than i'd like just so i don't get put in hospital.
> 
> OH the joys!


I'm sorry, but... If you really wanted to get and do your bit you would find a way! Before anyone helps you, you need to help yourself and WANT to get out there.

I have a broken ankle, trimalleolar fracture ( 3 bones, snapped clean ) been in plaster for two weeks, and face another four weeks! I could sit on my arse and feel sorry for myself! And use it as an excuse to do nothing! But no, i'm back at work next week! My choice.....


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

rocco33 said:


> Anyone getting a sense of deja vu


Is what I am getting a sense of.. is people have googled some stuff up decided they are going to be doing it googled again to give em knowledge then led everyone on a merry dance and have now managed to hand em selves on what they have said....


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> Anyone getting a sense of deja vu


Why have you seen this thread before because i haven't.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> I agree, I know people who work with all kinds of disabilities


Yes I have worked in helping people with disabilities get back to work. I had one lady with Cerebral Palsy who was adamant she wanted to work.

I had so much respect for her- she was lovely too


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

borderer said:


> to pay tax so she can keep dogs


I thought so..... :thumbup:

Its makes my blood boil. IMO the title of this thread Doll/DOLE dosser is bloody accurate


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

SC7639 said:


> Exactly we're just screw ups and wish to do what ever we want while you guys all pay for it isn't life wonderful, as i sit on my fat ass doing f all all day YAY!
> 
> I mean hey if i was healthy i could go out to work then after work go snow boarding or maybe roller blading which i can't do anymore due to my illness but no i love being fat on my ass having to eat more than i'd like just so i don't get put in hospital.
> 
> OH the joys!


if you are that ill how do you look after dogs


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Your brain obviously works and so do your fingers!


:thumbup:



ClaireLouise said:


> Ive read back through this thread and im shock.....................
> 
> Can someone actually remind me why I go to work????


Because your a muppet and have no clue how to claim :lol:



SC7639 said:


> Yep screwing them is the easy bit but for as much money as you can, god thats the hard bit. I mean we should have a 40'' tv and be jetting off to the moldives(no idea how to spell that) every weekend while our butler looks after the dogs but hey what can you do!


Its actually spelt MALDIVES and its beautiful there..... you should get a job and go! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Why have you seen this thread before because i haven't.


I've seen all your justification and excuses before on previous threads 

The subject may have been different - the responses were the same


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I work full time and have 3 dogs look after a house have 2 grown up son and no health problems, now if your situation health wise and having to care for parents and have 4 dogs to look after, then my life seems pretty easy, now to contemplate having another dog, cope with ill parents have health issues myself and the hard time you obviously have financialy not been able to buy clothes and as you have said or intimated your life is a struggle then no way could i cope, so either you re not telling the truth about your problems or something somewhere is not right, nothing adds up any more. The bottom line is you are struggling because your benefits are going on your dogs.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Yes I have worked in helping people with disabilities get back to work. I had one lady with Cerebral Palsy who was adamant she wanted to work.
> 
> I had so much respect for her- she was lovely too


I know its amazing what people can do if they WANT to.

I know a man who had a tumour behind his eye resulting in most of his eyesocket and eye being removed, he is in a wheelchair due to other conditions and only had use of his arms. He works (has a good job too), drives and has a great social life :thumbup:


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> I'm sorry, but... If you really wanted to get and do your bit you would find a way! Before anyone helps you, you need to help yourself and WANT to get out there.
> 
> I have a broken ankle, trimalleolar fracture ( 3 bones, snapped clean ) been in plaster for two weeks, and face another four weeks! I could sit on my arse and feel sorry for myself! And use it as an excuse to do nothing! But no, i'm back at work next week! My choice.....


Bloody hell your braver than me i couldn't face public transport with a broken ankle i mean some people out there on bus' would trip you for the fun or trains depends on which way you go.

Then getting from the station to work thats go to be hard, or maybe by taxi.

I had a broken ankle while i was at school hacked it for 2 weeks then i couldn't take it any longer it was really hard getting on the school bus then getting from there to lessons and up and down stairs not like there was a lift, but lucky for me the 1 week i did take off was the week before the summer holidays, another like 4-6 weeks in plaster that i spent sat on my arse doing nothing and then week before back to school got plaster off and back i went.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

With SL's OH on here posting away and getting more sarcastic with every post maybe the D in Dosser should be changed to another letter in the alphabeT


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

SC7639 said:


> Exactly we're just screw ups and wish to do what ever we want while you guys all pay for it isn't life wonderful, as i sit on my fat ass doing f all all day YAY!
> 
> I mean hey if i was healthy i could go out to work then after work go snow boarding or maybe roller blading which i can't do anymore due to my illness but no i love being fat on my ass having to eat more than i'd like just so i don't get put in hospital.
> 
> OH the joys!


THANK GOD FOR THAT! your first comment there, first time youve told the truth:thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I still feel a bit sorry for you, I get the impression you are just being dragged along in all of this.
Grow some balls and tell her enough is enough


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

SC7639 said:


> *Bloody hell your braver than me i couldn't face public transport with a broken ankle i mean some people out there on bus' would trip you for the fun or trains depends on which way you go.
> 
> Then getting from the station to work thats go to be hard, or maybe by taxi*.
> 
> I had a broken ankle while i was at school hacked it for 2 weeks then i couldn't take it any longer it was really hard getting on the school bus then getting from there to lessons and up and down stairs not like there was a lift, but lucky for me the 1 week i did take off was the week before the summer holidays, another like 4-6 weeks in plaster that i spent sat on my arse doing nothing and then week before back to school got plaster off and back i went.


I am being driven until I am healed enough to drive myself thank you  Less of the sarcasm please, it's becoming tiresome.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> With SL's OH on here posting away and getting more sarcastic with every post maybe the D in Dosser should be changed to another letter in the alphabeT


Hilarious :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice to know that we have benefit *THIEVES* on the forum, irresponsible dickheads...


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> With SL's OH on here posting away and getting more sarcastic with every post maybe the D in Dosser should be changed to another letter in the alphabeT


Maybe SL's OH should put the same effort that he does in his sarcastic replies into getting a job,getting fit to work or training to do something.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

MissShelley said:


> I am being driven until I am healed enough to drive myself thank you  Less of the sarcasm please, it's becoming tiresome.


They have to be sarcastic ... they have no argument for the points made


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> I know its amazing what people can do if they WANT to.
> 
> I know a man who had a tumour behind his eye resulting in most of his eyesocket and eye being removed, he is in a wheelchair due to other conditions and only had use of his arms. He works (has a good job too), drives and has a great social life :thumbup:


Fantastic he really does have what it takes to be a top class human but, then here i am at the bottom rung of society hated by all, well at least i'm sure he has a part of his life he could remember where he wasn't disabled and struggled but then again i'm just a dole dosser how is making this all up. How lovely for me!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

Mese said:


> They have to be sarcastic ... they have no argument for the points made


Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit, as they say.

Pretty much gives an example of their intelligence.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

SC7639 said:


> Fantastic he really does have what it takes to be a top class human but, then here i am at the bottom rung of society hated by all, well at least i'm sure he has a part of his life he could remember where he wasn't disabled and struggled but then again i'm just a dole ****** how is making this all up. How lovely for me!


............................................................


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

SC7639 said:


> Fantastic he really does have what it takes to be a top class human but, *then here i am at the bottom rung of society hated by all*, well at least i'm sure he has a part of his life he could remember where he wasn't disabled and struggled but then again i'm just a dole dosser how is making this all up. How lovely for me!


You have nobody to blame but your self!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

wow:eek6:
big long thread, good thing I bought loads of popcorn


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> I am being driven until I am healed enough to drive myself thank you  Less of the sarcasm please, it's becoming tiresome.


That sounds marvellous being driven how wonderful for you.

Well all that's left is sarcasm as no matter what we post we're wrong for what we do. So how about we agree i'll do less of the sarcasm and you guys do less of the nasty,flaming posts.


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> wow:eek6:
> big long thread, good thing I bought loads of popcorn


It is as by the time you've got through all the other pages there will be probably as many posts, have fun.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

SC7639 said:


> Did you not see that i am agreeing with you, should stop all the charades and just be honest now shouldn't I. God how lovely it is here in our house with our dogs and soon i'll be going on a mile hike with them lol
> 
> As you can guess i can't actually go on a mile hike, in case anyone is too stupid to realise


Oh weve realised that a long time ago.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

SC7639 said:


> That sounds marvellous being driven how wonderful for you.
> 
> Well all that's left is sarcasm as no matter what we post we're wrong for what we do. So how about we agree i'll do less of the sarcasm and you guys do less of the nasty,flaming posts.


Lets face it your being rediculous you come across as a 12yo the way you post atm. And you OH has gone awol.... which says alot!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

SC7639 said:


> That sounds marvellous being driven how wonderful for you.
> 
> Well all that's left is sarcasm as no matter what we post we're wrong for what we do. So how about we agree i'll do less of the sarcasm and you guys do less of the nasty,flaming posts.


Yep, you use sarcasm as you have a lack of justification for everything... I don't believe people have been nasty, there's a difference between telling ya like it is! And if your getting flamed, then sorry, but you deserve it.

Fighting a losing battle if ya ask me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

Some people simply won't admit their mistakes, and then try to blame others for the problems_ they _created.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

SC7639 said:


> Good luck it's not an easy task getting any money out of the stingy government.





SC7639 said:


> I know we couldn't afford a horse sorry you'll just have to have more kids to get one





SC7639 said:


> Yeah thats true i guess should be greatful but will my conditions i should be getting way more money it's a travesty that i'm not, they just simply don't believe my but don't seem to want to meet me to see for themselves.
> 
> BTW if you cant tell i'm being sarcastic then poor you.


You guys are just taking the pis now .. out of all of us who are paying for you to live the way you are!

I have said before and I will say it again ... *You can both work*. No excuses! It's whether you want to work that is the problem.

If you can't get disability ...there *IS* a reason for that. Think about it!

But something doesn't add up here. £650 a month after your rent and council tax is paid (which it will be if you are not working) is rather a bit more than the couples JSA ...

You're both idiots tbh. You have got a lot of peoples backs up. I managed to find both of your full names and address really easily last night ... people are encouraged to report people who claim fraudulently ... You've really been quite stupid don't you think?


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> You have nobody to blame but your self!


I know, as when i was being born i picked out all of the debilitating problems that i'd just love to have so i can sponge off society.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

SC7639 said:


> That sounds marvellous being driven how wonderful for you.
> 
> *Well all that's left is sarcasm as no matter what we post we're wrong for what we do. So how about we agree i'll do less of the sarcasm and you guys do less of the nasty,flaming posts.*


*
*
Your OH started this FLAMING post!!!!

and some of us don't agree with you showing/breeding and buying more dogs on benefits- we are not being sarcastic you are!!!


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought a previous member had really taken the P*** but this one tops it off! 

There are decent honest hard working people on here, who are genuinly trying to do the best for their family, who spend their days working out how to fit in proper care for their loved ones, while others cook up a way to breed dogs on the tax payers money. 

If my 87 year old grandmother could still work, then there is something out there for you! :mad5:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

SC7639 said:


> I know, as when i was being born i picked out all of the debilitating problems that i'd just love to have so i can sponge off society.


You don't land yourself in a position by accident, you put yourself in a position from your own decisions. Simple math huh?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Lets face it your being rediculous you come across as a 12yo the way you post atm. And you OH has gone awol.... which says alot!


I agree - I thought that when shetlandlover started this thread and then went on to list where they live how much they live on etc etc.

I started this thread feeling angry and frustrated, now I'm beginning to feel embarrassed for them and almost sorry for them. In their early twenties and acting like primary school children.

As I said, I suspect they do need help, but it's not money and it's not more puppies.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

rocco33 said:


> As I said, I suspect they do need help, but it's not money and it's not more puppies.


The solution is certainly less benefits, they're being loose with money given to them by hard-working taxpayers...


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

SC7639 said:


> That sounds marvellous being driven how wonderful for you.
> 
> Well all that's left is sarcasm as no matter what we post we're wrong for what we do. So how about we agree i'll do less of the sarcasm and you guys do less of the nasty,flaming posts.


No one has posted a nasty post its the truth we are all posting and no you wont like it will you Oh last night wallowing in everyones pity my god you wernt expecting this today was you?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Lets face it your being rediculous you come across as a 12yo the way you post atm. And you OH has gone awol.... which says alot!


Actually if you notice she hasn't they use each others Logins.. its been commented on several times.. not in this thread.. But if you have a good read of others you will notice.. and what was with the thread the other week about someone complaining they are the same person.. LOL What do you expect when you keep cocking up..


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

SC7639 said:


> I know, as when i was being born i picked out all of the debilitating problems that i'd just love to have so i can sponge off society.


I can guarantee that a lot of people have it far worse than you do , yet they manage to get off their backsides and find a job

I think you like the easy lifestyle being on the dole gives you , no timetables , no rules , no pressure 
I wish my life was as good as yours


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> That is just being over-dramatic for effect.
> 
> However some people do need to make hard choices, if it is impossible to keep dogs on the income you have, then sometimes there is no option but to try and rehome and if that is not an option then dogs do get put down unfortunately.
> *A medium sized dog costs about £2500 a year to keep well, so do the math.*




What the hell are you feeding it on. We have a large dog, food, yearly vets fee, ins, treats. and we don't pay half that much, and he's very well looked after, spoilt comes to mind.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Actually if you notice she hasn't they use each others Logins.. its been commented on several times.. not in this thread.. But if you have a good read of others you will notice.. and what was with the thread the other week about someone complaining they are the same person.. LOL What do you expect when you keep cocking up..


Oh right so 2 people 1 login wtf would anyone do that?.... Actually i can come to that conclusion myself!:lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

SC7639 said:


> I know, as when i was being born i picked out all of the debilitating problems that i'd just love to have so i can sponge off society.


I dont think you did, thats the problem you havnt got any, your just a sponger


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> The solution is certainly less benefits, they're being loose with money given to them by hard-working taxpayers...


I was thinking more along the lines of psychiatric help. 

This is pretty sick and embarrassing - they are acting like children not adults.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> I dont think you did, thats the problem you havnt got any, your just a sponger


So he hasnt got all these problems he claims to have then?


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> [/B]
> Your OH started this FLAMING post!!!!
> 
> and some of us don't agree with you showing/breeding and buying more dogs on benefits- we are not being sarcastic you are!!!


No i think that your old eyes saw what i put wrong let me refresh your memory:



SC7639 said:


> Well all that's left is sarcasm as no matter what we post we're wrong for what we do. So how about we agree i'll do less of the sarcasm and you guys do less of the nasty,flaming posts.


The flaming was started no, not by my OH(other half for you newbies) but by Aurella(or how ever the hell you spell her user name).

God i must have miss typed beacuse i'm sure i said i was being sarcastic but maybe i'm wrong like in all the things/ways. Oh it's probably my own fault for you miss reading or typing aswell.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

harley bear said:


> So he hasnt got all these problems he claims to have then?


Who knows??


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Actually if you notice she hasn't they use each others Logins.. its been commented on several times.. not in this thread.. But if you have a good read of others you will notice.. and what was with the thread the other week about someone complaining they are the same person.. LOL What do you expect when you keep cocking up..


Yes I queried it as when SL was banned suddenly her OH came on a thread supporting her. . and on another thread about breeding I saw it was same info on the dogs so I thought it was same person.

I also mentioned it as when she and Cheeko & co were slating my crossbreeds someone new came on to support me ( I didn't know them) and Cheeko implied that this was done on purpose. ( something on the lines of my cronies) and both made snide comments.

I was totally innocent but I still reckon that SL and her OH are sometimes just one person.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

harley bear said:


> So he hasnt got all these problems he claims to have then?


No one of them is dyslexic hes not doing a bad job posting all this sarcasm is he.


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> I dont think you did, thats the problem you havnt got any, your just a sponger


No i do have all of these illness's but you guys don't seem to realise when im being sarcastic lol's.

Lets just leave it now, it's got way out of hand and i think it's just sad how you can't ask for people's opinions on male dogs names then it turns into this, but then again i guess this is what lovely people who should be nice as they own animals but maybe again im wrong oh and probably a lier too if i follow what you guys are saying.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

must be getting tired now though


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

SC7639 said:


> No i think that your old eyes saw what i put wrong let me refresh your memory:
> 
> *
> The flaming was started no, not by my OH(other half for you newbies) but by Aurella(or how ever the hell you spell her user name).*
> ...


It absolutely was NOT started by me. You took offense to what I said which was only ever meant to help ... along with the information and advice contained in the 16 PM's exchanged between myself and SL yesterday ... while she was creating this 'lets bash Aurelia' post at the same time!

I'm furious that you should both do this ... what ever else has been discussed since then has been your own doing!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

SC7639 said:


> No i do have all of these illness's but you guys don't seem to realise when im being sarcastic lol's.
> 
> Lets just leave it now, it's got way out of hand and i think it's just sad how you can't ask for people's opinions on male dogs names then it turns into this, but then again i guess this is what lovely people who should be nice as they own animals but maybe again im wrong oh and probably a lier too if i follow what you guys are saying.


NO your OH started this thread with this not dog names!!!

*Anyone else want to call me one? While me and my OH who has special diet needs live off £650 a month and I give up normal things like clothes (I walk round in £6 pants), I have not been to a hair dresser since I was 14 years old, I dont go out, my 21st birthday money has all gone on the dogs. So that I can give my dogs EVERYTHING when they need it.

So you tell me who in their right mind would want to live off £650 a month when they have to pay gass, electric, tax and food?

My animals have never missed vet treatment, never missed a vaccine, never missed out on toys every month, they get the best food, they have their monthly medication, they get health tested.

But yeah I am ******* rich arnt I?
__________________
*


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> No one of them is dyslexic hes not doing a bad job posting all this sarcasm is he.


Did you know that you can enable a spell checker on firefox and that google chrome has one built in. I spent years to 1 working on my eyes so i wouldn't have to ware glasses, as i saw an optometrist.

2 Spent years seing OT's about my dyspraxia

3 Spent about a year going to the DDAT centre that i think is now called the DORE centre.

But then again you guys will say it's all lies EH!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

SC7639 said:


> No i do have all of these illness's but you guys don't seem to realise when im being sarcastic lol's.
> 
> Lets just leave it now, it's got way out of hand and i think it's just sad how you can't ask for people's opinions on male dogs names then it turns into this, but then again i guess this is what lovely people who should be nice as they own animals but maybe again im wrong oh and probably a lier too if i follow what you guys are saying.


No No No!!!! this isn't why this happened.. Please let me sumarise for you! You put on about Scorcher Spite Pooing.. seriously do you think dogs can be spiteful... You changed your vet cause you said he was [email protected] Everyone said it was stress.. then you put on poor Scorchers story.. And everyone then felt sorry for scorcher.. then like ya don't care about scorcher put on about getting a new pup in feb.. which will add more stress.. Then ya slipped up and mentioned you both being on the dole.. you got the last thread closed so you's could start this one saying you had been called Doll Dossers.. when really I think you meant Dole Dossers.. you were expecting everyone to feel sorry for you.. but obviously it has back fired


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

You are now resulting in blaming someone else for all this you only have yourselves to blame get slated on one thread it gets closed so you start anothe, dont think you bargained for this turn around did you, so please leave her out of this one shes he innocent here.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I personally wouldn't post about my finances as its no ones business so I don't understand how this all started.....I have been on assistance myself when I broke up with my 1 st husband and had 3 children to care for. I couldn't work at the time but what I did to help pay back for the help and to make myself more confident was I volunteered. During that time I worked with troubled girls, then I went on and worked as a volunteer probation officer again with youth went to court with them, home visits, parent meetings etc freed up probation officers for those in more serious trouble, and then I worked for the humane society. Most of these except court dates could be done when it was convenient for me so I could get it organized while the kids were in school or when a sitter was available. Oh just so you know quite often I had to be at the school an average of 3 days out of the week all related to behaviour problems brought on from a nasty divorce. I didn't need help for long but really appreciated it and to this day my new o/h and I do volunteer work....


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm wondering why this thread has been allowed to continue? It's just degenerated into a petty argument


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

SC7639
I think you are in a rut and you are feeing sorry for yourself. Between you, you have cooked up this breeding dogs activity, but have no idea of the reality of breeding dogs.
If you are indeed as sick as you make out then you would have the support of your GP, who would be bending over backwards to make sure you had every benefit under the sun. 
As it is, then that obviously doesn't appear to be the case. You have now joined the ranks of "scroungers", spending time in internet chat rooms and forums and playing video games instead of joining the rest of society. Blaming the world for your problems and concocting hare-brained schemes to justify your existence, ie breeding dogs on benefits.
No one is going to come along and offer you an job, no-one is going to feel so sorry for you that they will hand you a job on a plate.
You need to get some balls and get out there so that you can get a job to get back some self esteem and not rely on your OH to "care" for you. You are 21 the world is your oyster, we make our own luck, you need to grab yours.
Breeding dogs at the bottom of the pile is no fun, it will only lower your esteem further as richer and cleverer breeders take the honours and breed better dogs, whilst you descend deeper and deeper in debt and depression.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> It absolutely was NOT started by me. You took offense to what I said which was only ever meant to help ... along with the information and advice contained in the 16 PM's exchanged between myself and SL yesterday ... while she was creating this 'lets bash Aurelia' post at the same time!
> 
> I'm furious that you should both do this ... what ever else has been discussed since then has been your own doing!


Oh yeah and then lets not forget the public bashing of people on Facebook who the ones being bashed couldn't go on and defend themselves..

You know what.. I have time for loads of people.. I would say I was pretty caring.. I will stick my neck out for what I believe is right....

So obviously you stated on FB and yes you have deleted me now.. But you stated you wanted to go and find a new petforum.. well with what I have read you and your friends put why dont you.. And you can go and call us all on a new forum!
"Love's the fact that in the last 24 hours I have been basicly called a dole dosser, that I cant feed my dogs and dont and so on...so yeah everyone on my list that met my dogs you are ALL wrong my dogs are not well fed, looked after and dont get love.... *lmfao*" and no one on here has said this either!!!!!!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Think this needs to be closed......


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> NO your OH started this thread with this not dog names!!!
> 
> *Anyone else want to call me one? While me and my OH who has special diet needs live off £650 a month and I give up normal things like clothes (I walk round in £6 pants), I have not been to a hair dresser since I was 14 years old, I dont go out, my 21st birthday money has all gone on the dogs. So that I can give my dogs EVERYTHING when they need it.
> 
> ...


Yes i am not stupid i can also read but that post in in response to the post by Aurella from the dog name thread



Aurelia said:


> SL ~ I fully agree with Lauren here.
> 
> You might live in a large property now, but you're only renting. I'm still failing to see how you're doing all of this on benefits either. But that's not really my business, though it does bother me that I'm sat here and work my ass off doing jobs that ANYONE can do if they really wanted to instead of claiming the benefits I could quite easily claim. Along with that it bothers me that you're both obviously in receipt of enough benefits to mean you can afford to live in a massive house, and do all the expensive health testing breeding requires ... I'm paying my taxes like many others, and this bothers me ... am I along with every other tax payer, paying for you to breed and live in luxury? But that is not really any of my business ...
> 
> ...


So who started all of this, get your facts right!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> I'm wondering why this thread has been allowed to continue? It's just degenerated into a petty argument


Just finished reading it it's only 10 30 am here...Jill


----------

